# 80s retro



## Theowl32

Coke and cavariccis....a z28 Camaro 

Wonder whatever happened to Monica


----------



## Billy_Kinetta




----------



## Billy_Kinetta




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## MarathonMike




----------



## skye

oh boy ...wow

 the 80s..........total wilderness.....total excess  ...but hey...ok.. wow the 80s

*Killing Joke - Eighties*


----------



## skye

*The Steve Miller Band ‎- Abracadabra 1982 -*


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## JOSweetHeart

This song went all the way in 1985.   


God bless you and this butt kicking band always!!!

Holly

P.S. The lead singer just hit 60 last October and he can still knock it out of the park!


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## skye

the 80s.... will never be forgotten...


*Tears For Fears - Head Over Heels (Official Video)*



​


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## skye

a dime the dozen ....so many good songs from the 80s



*Bryan Adams - Run To You (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

fun thread ...

across the pond too...the 80s were pretty intense over there too

 in fact all over the earth the 80s  made their imprint...lol


*Bananarama - I Heard A Rumour (1987)*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Something the white bread may not remember from the 80s. 

There was a whole thing about this.. Roxanne's Revenge..their retort..about 4 things.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Something tells me SJWs would find the Crue offensive somehow.
Wow, back when freedom was real! There was "Superdrugs" with his Motley Crue hat.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Theowl32 said:


> Coke and cavariccis....a z28 Camaro
> 
> Wonder whatever happened to Monica



  WTF? I was heavily into the club scene and bartendered in those years and I've never heard of them?


----------



## Marion Morrison

Not the original, but has better audio..


----------



## skye

80s inside my soul ............hmmm....among the....so many 80s lol..........

*Madonna - Holiday [Official Music Video]*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

One of the ones I remember fucking to.....


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

And who can forget the Cars?


----------



## skye

In all truth.....the 80s were the best decade in music!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Another Don Henley ....


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> In all truth.....the 80s were the best decade in music!



   No doubt!!!!
Of course I may be a bit biased but fuck it!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


>



  Loved it the day.....that is all.


----------



## Marion Morrison

One I remember romancing to:

Deep Purple singer + Steve Vai. Wait, it's probably Reb Beach here.


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Theowl32 said:


>


----------



## skye

I guess I   have to stop somewhere ....and with this one....

my number one song of the 1980s  ........I stop for the time being...hehehe


I want to be buried with this amazing song....that's how much I  adore it!

Thank You  Miss Aretha Franklin!  thank you  so much... love  


*Aretha Franklin - Who's zoomin' who*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

My life explained for the most part when it comes to rock I was willing to truly pay for.

My buddy and I were 18 and his pop gave us 20 free drink tickets back when there were sky bars.  We hopped the plane in Houston and headed to Cali with 2 oz's of weed and stars in our eyes.
    I wore a suite because that was how you travelled in those days,turned out the vast majority were heading there for the same reason. We set up in the sky bar and started burning through those free drink tickets. Handed several of em out to chicks in the bar only to have one chick spill her drink in my lap.....she handed me a mandrax to make up for it so it was good.
    We smoked weed in the bathroom all the way there.
  Craziest three days of my life!!!


----------



## MarathonMike

Hair Metal? Oh yes!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

This band dominated the 80s


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> My life explained for the most part when it comes to rock I was willing to truly pay for.
> 
> My buddy and I were 18 and his pop gave us 20 free drink tickets back when there were sky bars.  We hopped the plane in Houston and headed to Cali with 2 oz's of weed and stars in our eyes.
> I wore a suite because that was how you travelled in those days,turned out the vast majority were heading there for the same reason. We set up in the sky bar and started burning through those free drink tickets. Handed several of em out to chicks in the bar only to have one chick spill her drink in my lap.....she handed me a mandrax to make up for it so it was good.
> We smoked weed in the bathroom all the way there.
> Craziest three days of my life!!!



   Oh.....US festival 1983.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Late 80s.

These dudes are smart.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

This was just a few of the bands.....


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This was just a few of the bands.....



  Ozzy in his youth was Fucken nuts!!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HereWeGoAgain said:


> This was just a few of the bands.....



   Holy Shit!!!
It's hard to believe that was 35 years ago!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Play list of bands 1983 US festival...
US Festival 1983 Setlists

    I vaguely remember sleeping in the mud between sets......


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## MarathonMike

Talking Heads anyone? Really cool live performance of "Life During Wartime".


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

79?....close enough


----------



## Marion Morrison

Deplorable Yankee said:


> 79?....close enough



No.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Theowl32

Thank God no one has posted the greatest high school prom band songs...

Journey 

Ha ha, just kidding.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Theowl32

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coke and cavariccis....a z28 Camaro
> 
> Wonder whatever happened to Monica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? I was heavily into the club scene and bartendered in those years and I've never heard of them?
Click to expand...

The term is "circus disco" and if you bartended at a nightclub in South Florida, I can assure you. You would have heard that song back then a lot.

I just recall having the desire to find some shiny pants, finding my old girlfriend and an 8 ball.

Just kidding.

Actually no. Not kidding at all. She was crazy. Good kind of crazy. 

Anyway, circus disco is the genre.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Theowl32 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coke and cavariccis....a z28 Camaro
> 
> Wonder whatever happened to Monica
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF? I was heavily into the club scene and bartendered in those years and I've never heard of them?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The term is "circus disco" and if you bartended at a nightclub in South Florida, I can assure you. You would have heard that song back then a lot.
> 
> I just recall having the desire to find some shiny pants, finding my old girlfriend and an 8 ball.
> 
> Just kidding.
> 
> Actually no. Not kidding at all. She was crazy. Good kind of crazy.
> 
> Anyway, circus disco is the genre.
Click to expand...


  Yeah..those were the days.
I remember when Ecstasy was legal for a short time before they turned it into a controlled substance.
   80% of the people in the bar were wiggin,made for some interesting nights to say the least.


----------



## MarathonMike




----------



## Theowl32

More circus disco


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Theowl32 said:


> More circus disco



  Now that one I know.


----------



## boedicca

I <3 the 80s.  Talk Talk is a particular fav.   Sadly, Mark Hollis recently passed away.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## boedicca




----------



## HaShev




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32

Aaaaaaand nooooow......


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Dream Theater 1989...


----------



## the other mike

1981
2005 cover


----------



## HaShev




----------



## skye

1987 my friends...........hmmmmmmmm with pleasure!

*Doing It All For My Baby*


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## skye




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## skye

ohhh I love it! this is from 81 I believe...... LUV!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


*Daryl Hall & John Oates - Private Eyes (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

amazing,..."Out of Touch"


----------



## skye

skye said:


> the 80s.... will never be forgotten...
> 
> 
> *Tears For Fears - Head Over Heels (Official Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> ​




GOD  I think that was the best decade....that  is one of the best songs...

again my friends....so good!!!!!!!!

hope you don't mind me posting twice....love it so...


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## skye

*wang chung dance hall days (1984)*


----------



## HaShev




----------



## skye

and then there  is this

*KC & The Sunshine Band - Give It Up [HQ]*


----------



## HaShev

and who they sounded like:


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

best live version 
P.S.
new country is a s bad as new rap ...what the hell happened ? nevermind..i have a theory but thats for another thread


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

79....close enough


----------



## skye

hey there friends... hellooooo ..........there is no 80s without Rick Astley!    heheheheeeeee



*Rick Astley - Together Forever (Official Music Video)*


----------



## HaShev




----------



## skye

love love love  fun fun  fun ... fun and  harmony ...music ..it's all  80s........ohhh the 80s!

(I'm being silly I know LOL)

*Rick Astley - Take Me to Your Heart (Offiical Video)*


----------



## william the wie

I was wondering why this thread didn't do much for me. But then I realized I got married in 1978 and our marriage is still a work in progress. I'm happy for you but I'm in the wrong thread. I did  Elvis imitations back in the 50s.oops.


----------



## skye

william the wie said:


> I was wondering why this thread didn't do much for me. But then I realized I got married in 1978 and our marriage is still a work in progress. I'm happy for you but I'm in the wrong thread. I did  Elvis imitations back in the 50s.oops.




but listen to this and tell us it doesn't do something for you....c'mon now you got married in 78.... like millions did....so this must do something for you! 



surely?   one....two....one two  three....fun fun fun 80s


*Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up (Official Music Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

We made an Oreo.
An Iron Maiden between two Kool and the Gangs.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh! 1982, so much win! Now it's Double Stuf!
Hoo boy, I like me some Bruce n da boyz!

I have this on VHS live somewhere, in like..1989. Pretty much same as studio.

This is good! Live and adrenaline-fueled.


----------



## the other mike

They would be fun to go on tour with.





1989


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> and then there  is this
> 
> *KC & The Sunshine Band - Give It Up [HQ]*



KC's heyday was the 70s, back in the gold ringlets in his jewfro days. 

I remember those days.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict

One of my great uncles settled in Hawaii, worked for Western air lines. He got us cheap airfare to come visit, we were on standbye though. You could buy earbuds for like 5 bucks on the jet to listen to music. I heard this tune over and over on the airline channel, now you will too lol. 1983 or 84


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## HaShev

What, no Ant Music?  *L*


----------



## konradv

14 pages and no *R.E.M.*?!?!  Had to post two.


Orange Crush


Driver 8


----------



## skye

Bee Gees - You Win Again (Official Video) 1987


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## HaShev

How about most overlooked bands-probably because they only had 1 good album and no radio play in the states.


----------



## HaShev




----------



## skye

mid 1980s


*Mr Mister - Kyrie Eleison    (**which means "Lord, have mercy")*


----------



## skye

my second song from Mr Mister (1985)


*Mr. Mister - Broken Wings*


----------



## skye

my third and last from Mr Mister

breaking  hearts that's what the 80s did
*Mr. Mister - Is It Love*


----------



## skye

1988


totally 80s........we love we do
*Kylie Minogue - I Should Be So Lucky - Official Video*


----------



## skye

ohhhhhhhhhhh

love this

sorry

1988 from Oz


*Kylie Minogue - Je Ne Sais Pas Pourquoi - Official Video*


----------



## skye

God she was good!

hmmmm how I adore this song....can I count the ways? 

this is  my NUMBER ONE from her....  long live the 80s ha!



" I'm not asking to ..a love to last forever...I don't expect to get a warranty "

! love it 

*Kylie Minogue - Got To Be Certain - Official Video*


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## konradv

Theowl32 said:


>


Great song, but 70s.


----------



## konradv

Tracy Chapman- Baby Can I Hold You


----------



## konradv

Bananarama- Venus


----------



## skye

still a lil bit with oz 80s Kylie Minogue

*Kylie Minogue - Never Too Late - Official Video*


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> mid 1980s
> 
> 
> *Mr Mister - Kyrie Eleison    (**which means "Lord, have mercy")*


Kyrie lays on down the road that I must travel.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Something a lot of whitebread America wasn't exposed to in the 80s.

Little do most know: Double Dutch is all about 3-4-5 person 2 rope jump-roping.

That's right, I understand all this. I used to be good at it.

3-4 kids, a sidewalk,  and 2 jumpropes and ..it's fun!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## HaShev




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> oh boy ...wow
> 
> the 80s..........total wilderness.....total excess  ...but hey...ok.. wow the 80s
> 
> *Killing Joke - Eighties*



Technically an eightees song IIRC.


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Marion Morrison

I think this song is awesome!


----------



## HaShev

TheGreatGatsby said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy ...wow
> 
> the 80s..........total wilderness.....total excess  ...but hey...ok.. wow the 80s
> 
> *Killing Joke - Eighties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically an eightees song IIRC.
Click to expand...

I found this youtube video a few years back that someone posted where I was at this KJ concert, but no spotting me in the audience.  *L*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

TheGreatGatsby said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy ...wow
> 
> the 80s..........total wilderness.....total excess  ...but hey...ok.. wow the 80s
> 
> *Killing Joke - Eighties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically an eightees song IIRC.
Click to expand...



oh yeah.........my fav...how it can not be....

80s lots of fun



*Killing joke: Eighties (80s Movie Montage)*


----------



## skye

ohhhhhhhhhhhh we love the 80s


but then the 20s were cool too!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## fncceo

It's the '80s!  Do a lot of coke and vote for Ronald Reagan...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pump Up The Volume - M/A/R/R/S*


----------



## badger2

It was a treat to hear the musicians who backed him:

1986 Miles Davis at Montreux


----------



## skye

1980s Billy Joel 
*- All For Leyna-*


----------



## skye

*Billy Joel - Allentown (Official Video)*


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL

Boy George GIF - Find & Share on GIPHY


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

1984 was a good year....of course 1985 was even better!


like like you have to watch this

*Billy Ocean "When The Going Gets Tough" 1984**


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## AZGAL




----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> *wang chung dance hall days (1984)*



  Thanks Skye!!!
That one really brings back my youth!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

HaShev said:


>



  Pure Wiggin music!!!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Theowl32 said:


>



   The nineties.....where music went to die.

BRING BACK THE EIGHTIES!!!!!!!!!


----------



## AZGAL




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

That skinny thing is a drag queen. 
Not the blonde dancing, the other one.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Debbie Harry, so hot!


----------



## Erinwltr

skye said:


> my third and last from Mr Mister
> 
> breaking  hearts that's what the 80s did
> *Mr. Mister - Is It Love*


In the 80s, I wore this cassette slam out.  This was always my favorite song of theirs.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Erinwltr

WheelieAddict said:


> One of my great uncles settled in Hawaii, worked for Western air lines. He got us cheap airfare to come visit, we were on standbye though. You could buy earbuds for like 5 bucks on the jet to listen to music. I heard this tune over and over on the airline channel, now you will too lol. 1983 or 84


Always wanted to see them in concert.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's what I wore out. Actually my friend threw the CD out going over the Skyway.  Mechanical Resonance.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## the other mike

1984


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

There's before Van Halen, and after Van Halen. They changed everything.

Before Van Halen:


After Van Halen:


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32

Marion Morrison said:


> There's before Van Halen, and after Van Halen. They changed everything.


Van Hagar....

Totally different.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Speaking of Sammy:


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Marion Morrison said:


> Debbie Harry, so hot!



  Man was she HOT!!!!
Too bad they didnt have the teeth whiteners back then.


----------



## Theowl32

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Harry, so hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man was she HOT!!!!
> Too bad they didnt have the teeth whiteners back then.
Click to expand...

Yeah, she had seductive eyes and she knew how to use em.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

Theowl32 said:


> HereWeGoAgain said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Debbie Harry, so hot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Man was she HOT!!!!
> Too bad they didnt have the teeth whiteners back then.
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, she had seductive eyes and she knew how to use em.
Click to expand...


  .....and that cocksucker red lipstick!!!!


----------



## Truth1253

Theowl32 said:


> Coke and cavariccis....a z28 Camaro
> 
> Wonder whatever happened to Monica



IROZ BRA!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

oh boy this music .....love it!

this is 1983....


*Falco - Der Kommissar (Official Video)*


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

skye said:


> oh boy this music .....love it!
> 
> this is 1983....
> 
> 
> *Falco - Der Kommissar (Official Video)*



    Totally forgot about that one!!!


----------



## skye

HereWeGoAgain said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy this music .....love it!
> 
> this is 1983....
> 
> 
> *Falco - Der Kommissar (Official Video)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally forgot about that one!!!
Click to expand...



that was a good one!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! hehehe


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## JOSweetHeart

The album that this song comes from was released in 1989.


God bless you and the butt kicking band always!!!

Holly


----------



## skye

1986



*Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al (Official Video)*


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Truth1253

This one is for the xtc lovers at 4am 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

God Bless the 80’s


----------



## skye

Verrrrry nice..... another great  tune!  this time  from the last  part of the 80s.....1989 to be exact.




*Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

this  from 1984/85 ....lots of energy back  then... good and bad ...love and hate!

hehe it's all true

*Madonna - Angel *


----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> oh boy ...wow
> 
> the 80s..........total wilderness.....total excess  ...but hey...ok.. wow the 80s
> 
> *Killing Joke - Eighties*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Technically an eightees song IIRC.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> oh yeah.........my fav...how it can not be....
> 
> 80s lots of fun
> 
> 
> 
> *Killing joke: Eighties (80s Movie Montage)*
Click to expand...


I forgot the 'not' :lol

I think it came out in the late seventies.


----------



## skye

this was  totally part of the era....

very good music then...eternal music ...really...



*Stevie Wonder.......Part Time Lover*


----------



## skye

good night....that's it I guess

*Bananarama - I Heard A Rumour (OFFICIAL MUSIC VIDEO)*


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

"Eternal Flame" is a love song by American rock group the Bangles from their 1988 album Everything. It became a hit single, when released in 1989, peaking at number one in the charts in nine countries, including Australia, the Netherlands, the United Kingdom, and the United States.


*The Bangles - Eternal Flame *


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


>




Natural Citizen!!!!!  nice to see you here.....are you feeling better after all you went through??? hope you are feeling much better after the burns you suffered.


----------



## Truth1253

skye said:


> "Eternal Flame" is a love song by American rock group the Bangles from their 1988 album Everything. It became a hit single, when released in 1989, peaking at number one in the charts in nine countries, including Australia, the Netherlands, the United Kingdom, and the United States.
> 
> 
> *The Bangles - Eternal Flame *



Big time crush [emoji3590]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen!!!!!  nice to see you here.....are you feeling better after all you went through??? hope you are feeling much better!
Click to expand...



Hi, Skye. Thank You!. I'm still in rough shape. I have pain pills to get me through the pain at night and antibiotics. I'm hobbling around a little throughout the day, so it's moving around a little bit. It'll be a very long recovery. I'll have help in a few days, buttercup's gonna be here to nurse me to health.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen!!!!!  nice to see you here.....are you feeling better after all you went through??? hope you are feeling much better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Skye. Thank You!. I'm still in rough shape. I have pain pills to get me through the pain at night and antibiotics. I'm hobbling around a little throughout the day, so it's moving around a little bit. It'll be a very long recovery.
Click to expand...



I pray for  a  speedy recovery  (((Natural Citizen)))


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen!!!!!  nice to see you here.....are you feeling better after all you went through??? hope you are feeling much better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Skye. Thank You!. I'm still in rough shape. I have pain pills to get me through the pain at night and antibiotics. I'm hobbling around a little throughout the day, so it's moving around a little bit. It'll be a very long recovery. I'll have help in a few days, buttercup's gonna be here to nurse me.
Click to expand...


Just get through it.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen

Marion Morrison said:


> Just get through it.



Thanks, man. The worst of the worst is over. I'm gonna stay nice and doped for a another week or so to stay numb, I already have skin buds growing back. Where they took the graph was stinging pretty good, meds seem to calm it though.

alright, I don't wanna stray off. Thanks, I appreciate everything from everyone.


----------



## Marion Morrison

IMO, Only Eminem is in a class with Eric B.


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen!!!!!  nice to see you here.....are you feeling better after all you went through??? hope you are feeling much better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Skye. Thank You!. I'm still in rough shape. I have pain pills to get me through the pain at night and antibiotics. I'm hobbling around a little throughout the day, so it's moving around a little bit. It'll be a very long recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for  a  speedy recovery  (((Natural Citizen)))
Click to expand...


Thank You, Skye.

 I dunno if Im double quoting you guys or not, sorry if I m. Ha.

Alright, goodnight, I'm getting off here.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen!!!!!  nice to see you here.....are you feeling better after all you went through??? hope you are feeling much better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Skye. Thank You!. I'm still in rough shape. I have pain pills to get me through the pain at night and antibiotics. I'm hobbling around a little throughout the day, so it's moving around a little bit. It'll be a very long recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for  a  speedy recovery  (((Natural Citizen)))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You, Sky.
> 
> I dunno if Im double quoting you guys or not, sorry if I m. Ha.
> 
> Alright, goodnight, I'm getting off here.
Click to expand...


Doesn't matter, just get healed.


----------



## Truth1253

Marion Morrison said:


> IMO, Only Eminem is in a class with Eric B.



Eric B cleanest lyricist on the planet [emoji290] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Natural Citizen!!!!!  nice to see you here.....are you feeling better after all you went through??? hope you are feeling much better!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, Skye. Thank You!. I'm still in rough shape. I have pain pills to get me through the pain at night and antibiotics. I'm hobbling around a little throughout the day, so it's moving around a little bit. It'll be a very long recovery.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> I pray for  a  speedy recovery  (((Natural Citizen)))
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank You, Sky.
> 
> I dunno if Im double quoting you guys or not, sorry if I m. Ha.
> 
> Alright, goodnight, I'm getting off here.
Click to expand...




Good night, Natural Citizen get some sleep and heal yourself.....sending you good thoughts !!!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

I hope this isn't a repost, trying to avoid that:


----------



## Marion Morrison

^As much as that was papa Estefan, this is Prince.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, then there's teh rock n roll.


----------



## Truth1253

Let’s not forget romancing the ladies lol 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Marion Morrison said:


>



That was the jam! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

great thread



Mistaken Identity · Kim Carnes -   1981


----------



## skye

Another  classic from the early 80s! yum


*Upside Down - DIANA ROSS '1980*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Truth1253

This was that pure 100% uncut 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

has this been posted...if it has my apologies

love love! 

wow this is nice!

*Daryl Hall & John Oates - Private Eyes (Official Music Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

*Robbie Nevil - C'est La Vie   (1987) *


----------



## Marion Morrison

Gayest song by REO


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

IMO, this song is under-rated.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Late 80s, good times! After the drummer lost his arm, but he still played drums for them. 

This song kicked ass!


----------



## Marion Morrison

I like me some REO. 

The web says 1984, but I think 1981.


----------



## skye

for me   ....this  is  one of the best songs that came out of the 1980s ............totally amazing ....best of the best


*Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over (1987)*


----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> for me   ....this  is  one of the best songs that came out of the 1980s ............totally amazing ....best of the best
> 
> 
> *Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over (1987)*



O Wow! I know that song!


----------



## skye

Marion Morrison said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> for me   ....this  is  one of the best songs that came out of the 1980s ............totally amazing ....best of the best
> 
> 
> *Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over (1987)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> O Wow! I know that song!
Click to expand...



I know....best of the best!


----------



## Marion Morrison

I didn't post this yet, and I bet no one else did, either.


----------



## skye

Crowded House live 1987 ....love totally

*- Don't Dream It's Over (Countdown 1987)*


----------



## the other mike

I was living in NYC when he did this show in 1980 and I missed it .
I saw Johnny Winter and Linda Ronstadt there though.


----------



## Oddball

I y'all are smart, you'll have uncle Oddball come DJ your '80s party...


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

I actually took a chesty redhead to the concert in this video...McNichols Arena in Denver, CO...True story.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance

its all about whether the music touches your soul...or dick!


----------



## sparky

i'm not touchin' yer d*ck basque.....~S~


----------



## basquebromance

sparky said:


> i'm not touchin' yer d*ck basque.....~S~


good


----------



## basquebromance

David Bowie made me gay!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Well..after disco died, and it was the 80s..I guess there was this:


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

R.I.P. "Ranking" Roger Charlery

*Tenderness - General Public*


----------



## skye

we like this ....this tune is fine 1986 very fine


*Earl Klugh - Just For Your Love*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Can't Get Used To Losing You - The (English) Beat*


----------



## Marion Morrison

The Juice don't play!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

this from 1983..... 
LOL


*Men At Work - Down Under (Video)*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

another mid 80s

*Belinda Carlisle - Leave A Light On*

**


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

1988 INXS "Need You Tonight"

good night y'all


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Gold Dream (81, 82, 83, 84) - Simple Minds*


----------



## Marion Morrison

basquebromance said:


> David Bowie made me gay!



I believe it! Gayest video ever!


----------



## skye

Right at the end of 1989

*Lisa Stansfield - All Around the World*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

amazing totally  80s ..

this

sound

IS THE 80s! look no further.... totally 80s sound  BEST EVER!  MAGA!

MAGA!  MAGA! 

*Black Box - Ride on Time (Official Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

*God I posted **that** above..........love love 

I am not **finished** listening to to it.................

sorry y'all *

*Black Box - Ride on Time (Official Video)*


*this shit is not  about quantity  but quality*

*is it?*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

live at the capital theater in NJ ,


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Truth1253




----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253




----------



## skye

*(( HIGHER LOVE )) ~ Steve Winwood*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> amazing totally  80s ..
> 
> this
> 
> sound
> 
> IS THE 80s! look no further.... totally 80s sound  BEST EVER!  MAGA!
> 
> MAGA!  MAGA!
> 
> *Black Box - Ride on Time (Official Video)*



I don't remember ever hearing that. Sounds like the "Good Vibrations" singer.

And while searching for that, I found this:


What I'm really looking for is a song that's sampled in many songs.
That girl is beautiful!
This is the song:


----------



## skye

I liked this too not a song as such....but oh...so very 80s

"Hill Street Blues"  that run from 1981 right through to 1987..


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

I only wish....to turn back time....80s ....then 50s and then 30s and 20s...and beyond LOL


Hey....does it get more 80s than this?
*Al Jarreau Full Moonlighting Theme*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh! This is from 1982! Muhuhahahahah!


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

cool...................that's why the 80s.... were the 80s hehe.......................we love? we miss? we want? 


why yes... yes we do 


*Jan Hammer - Original Miami Vice Theme ( Miami Vice Tribute video by StevenMighty )*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict

skye said:


> cool...................that's why the 80s.... were the 80s hehe.......................we love? we miss? we want?
> 
> 
> why yes... yes we do
> 
> 
> *Jan Hammer - Original Miami Vice Theme ( Miami Vice Tribute video by StevenMighty )*


I love the 80s. Great memories, BMX, my first dirtbike. Wham was annoying even back then when I was 6.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

These guys played the old style in the 80s. I dug it!


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

Gah! Least favorite from these guys. They sound a lot better than they look.


----------



## buttercup

I love the 80's!!


----------



## Marion Morrison

I prefer rock and roll. 
Martin Short made a career piggybacking off of REO


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## skye

glorious 1981...so much love

*It's My Turn - Diana Ross Lyrics*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## buttercup

Ok, maybe not the 80s... (close though)  But this song is appropriate for today, Friday.


----------



## Marion Morrison

Is the 80s.


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Marion Morrison

Srs Hair.


----------



## WheelieAddict

buttercup said:


> Ok, maybe not the 80s... (close though)  But this song is appropriate for today, Friday.


Cure is 80s


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> Srs Hair.


Gdamn, thats as 80s as can be.


----------



## buttercup

Gosh, I miss the 80's.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

I love The Cars.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> I love The Cars.


Me too, The Cars are underrated.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


>


This wins the thread lol


----------



## Marion Morrison

WheelieAddict said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wins the thread lol
Click to expand...


I can go much deeper than that. No 2 Live Crew or Bruce yet..blech, I'm not a fan of Bruce.


----------



## Marion Morrison

1989, Dr. Feelgood album.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This wins the thread lol
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I can go much deeper than that. No 2 Live Crew or Bruce yet..blech, I'm not a fan of Bruce.
Click to expand...

lol, 2livecrew. banned in the usa, meh 
f that, give me cyndi instead


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> 1989, Dr. Feelgood album.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict

Your daddy works in porno..........


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

WheelieAddict said:


> Your daddy works in porno..........



now your mommy's not around. She used to love her heroin, but now she's underground. So you stay up late at night, and you do your dope for free..


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your daddy works in porno..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now your mommy's not around. She used to love her heroin, but now she's underground. So you stay up late at night, and you do your dope for free..
Click to expand...


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> Your daddy works in porno..........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now your mommy's not around. She used to love her heroin, but now she's underground. So you stay up late at night, and you do your dope for free..
Click to expand...

Reported..........................lol

Late 80s, has to be posted:


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Muhammed

*LOOK OUT!*


RIP RJD


----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup

dunno if this has been posted, but....


Natural Citizen


----------



## Natural Citizen

Heh heh. That's your song through n through. You little vixen you.


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Muhammed

Black Sabbath fired Ozzy around 1980.

Then this from Ozzy...


...and this from Black Sabbath, with their new vocalist Ronnie James Dio...


Great Tony Iommi guitar solo starting at around the five minute mark.


----------



## buttercup

Does anyone remember this song?    This reminds me of going to nightclubs in San Francisco way back in the day and dancing our butts off.


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Marion Morrison

buttercup said:


> Does anyone remember this song?    This reminds me of going to nightclubs in San Francisco way back in the day and dancing our butts off.



I never heard that, but it's pretty neat!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32

"I got the Johnsons Baby Powder and the POLO COLOGNE." 

lol.....

Polo Cologne and Drakkar.......80s


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32

Marion Morrison said:


> Well..after disco died, and it was the 80s..I guess there was this:


LOL, I lived with a girl for a few years in the 90s and her sister dated KC. I met him and we all actually went out a few times. One night we were in South Beach. He is actually a pretty down to earth type of guy. He was a lot of fun.


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## the other mike

Y & T 1983


----------



## WheelieAddict

Polo Cologne and Drakkar.......80s[/QUOTE]

Free samples at the department store in the mall, lol.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Marion Morrison

Theowl32 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..after disco died, and it was the 80s..I guess there was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I lived with a girl for a few years in the 90s and her sister dated KC. I met him and we all actually went out a few times. One night we were in South Beach. He is actually a pretty down to earth type of guy. He was a lot of fun.
Click to expand...


Dade county, aye? Idk how old you were, but at one time he had a Jewfro with gold ringlets in it. 

He's a Christian Jew.


----------



## WheelieAddict

Angelo said:


>


It's a great place to visit, never a dull moment. I've been a bunch of times. I have a friend who lives a and works there, finance. 

I'm a bit of a country boy and enjoy my place upstate.


----------



## Theowl32

Marion Morrison said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..after disco died, and it was the 80s..I guess there was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I lived with a girl for a few years in the 90s and her sister dated KC. I met him and we all actually went out a few times. One night we were in South Beach. He is actually a pretty down to earth type of guy. He was a lot of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dade county, aye? Idk how old you were, but at one time he had a Jewfro with gold ringlets in it.
> 
> He's a Christian Jew.
Click to expand...

Yeah, his actual name is Harry. Anyway, I just turned 50. I know he was older than me. He dated my girlfriend's younger sister.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

Theowl32 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well..after disco died, and it was the 80s..I guess there was this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, I lived with a girl for a few years in the 90s and her sister dated KC. I met him and we all actually went out a few times. One night we were in South Beach. He is actually a pretty down to earth type of guy. He was a lot of fun.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dade county, aye? Idk how old you were, but at one time he had a Jewfro with gold ringlets in it.
> 
> He's a Christian Jew.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, his actual name is Harry. Anyway, I just turned 50. I know he was older than me. He dated my girlfriend's younger sister.
Click to expand...


I don't doubt that, he played piano/organ at my friend's church. 
He's like..10 years older at least. Probably more like 15-20.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison

Angus makes every note count.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Escalator of Life - Robert Hazard*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Mac1958


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Der Kommissar - After The Fire*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Call To The Heart - Giuffria*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Runaway - Bon Jovi*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Twilight Zone - Golden Earring*


----------



## Truth1253

WheelieAddict said:


>



Classic 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Space Age Love Song - A Flock Of Seagulls*


----------



## Truth1253

buttercup said:


> Gosh, I miss the 80's.



That was my jam. Their whole cd was good.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Forever Young {remix} - Alphaville*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just Got Lucky - The JoBoxers*


----------



## Muhammed

Jeff Beck: Guitar Shop.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Could Be Happy - Altered Images*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Strobelight - The B-52s*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Favourite Shirts (Boy Meets Girl) - Haircut 100*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Jukebox - The Flirts*


----------



## skye

if I may....lol .. post something here .....I'l be quick....






*Thomas Dolby - She Blinded Me With Science 1983*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Free Yourself - The Untouchables*


----------



## Marion Morrison

KISS unmasked. Oh! Teh misogyny!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*In A Big Country - Big Country*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Safety Dance - Men Without Hats*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just A Dream - Nena*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Ratt knew how to riff.


----------



## Marion Morrison

buttercup said:


>


Good one! Fill in the gaps!

Oh geez, there's Bruce and Prince in there somewhere.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Metro - Berlin*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Oh! Teh Dokken!


----------



## Alan Stallion

Just Like Heaven - The Cure


----------



## Marion Morrison

Hah! 1988


----------



## Marion Morrison

1989, XYZ


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> Hah! 1988


----------



## WheelieAddict

Marion Morrison said:


> Hah! 1988


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## buttercup




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Also in the 80s and not Eurofags, S.O.D.

"Speak English or Die"


----------



## WheelieAddict

Someone had to do it


----------



## buttercup

Remember this?


----------



## Marion Morrison

When Bon Jovi was good.


----------



## WheelieAddict

This thread rules, change my mind.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

skye said:


> "Eternal Flame" is a love song by American rock group the Bangles from their 1988 album Everything. It became a hit single, when released in 1989, peaking at number one in the charts in nine countries, including Australia, the Netherlands, the United Kingdom, and the United States.
> 
> 
> *The Bangles - Eternal Flame *



Susanna Hoffs is awesome. Rest of the Bangles were jealous skanks.


----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Muhammed

Queen, from 1980.

Another One Bites the Dust.


When I was a kid a bunch of us would get stoned and play the record backwards.

Backwards it says "It's fun to smoke marijuana"



Actually, it sounds pretty cool backwards. Trippy.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Dammit, I don't wanna spam the thread up,but I ran across this and it fits!

Somebody help me out here! I wanna close that window and get onto other things.


----------



## skye

*Ready For The World / Oh Sheila (Remix)*

1985


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

the fixx was great 

anyone play this yet?


----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## skye

*Tiffany - All This Time- 1985*


----------



## Borillar




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## skye

has this been posted? if it has my apologies


*Bryan Adams - Run To You (Official Music Video) 1985*


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Dale Smith

Michael Franks, 1985 hit....live version with a horn section 1991


----------



## Dale Smith




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Borillar




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Borillar




----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

my number one  from the 80s

*Earth, Wind & Fire - Let's Groove *


----------



## skye

very early on ...   only at the commence of the 80s...far away



*Sailing - Christopher Cross*


----------



## skye

*Laura Branigan - Gloria [1982]*


----------



## buttercup

This song totally reminds me of living in LA.   I had a big crush on Robert Downey Jr... and I knew people who worked as extras in this movie (Less than Zero) and who hung out with him.   I finally met him one time, outside of a club in San Francisco. All this seems like a lifetime ago, btw.


----------



## skye

what year was that? that was 1982



love y'all!.....night!

*Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat*


----------



## Borillar

skye said:


> what year was that? that was 1982
> 
> 
> 
> love y'all!.....night!
> 
> *Al Stewart - Year Of The Cat*


Good song, but that came out in '76.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Runnin' Down A Dream - Tom Petty and the Heartbreakers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Edge of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shadows of the Night - Pat Benatar*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Breakup Song - The Greg Kihn Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Don't Want Me Anymore - Steel Breeze*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sausalito Summernight - Diesel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Goodbye To You - Scandal featuring Patty Smyth*


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Dogmaphobe




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Living On Video - Trans-X*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Voyage Voyage - Desireless*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Oh L'amour - Erasure*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dancing On The Planet - Dave Storrs*


----------



## xyz

oh, f**k it, I'll post


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dancing In Berlin - Berlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Images Of Heaven - Peter Godwin*


----------



## skye

*Bananarama - Cruel Summer 1984 *


----------



## skye

*Lisa Stansfield - All Around the World- 1989*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## skye

one of his biggest hits of the 80s.



*Elton John - I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues Video*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Alan Stallion

*She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lips Like Sugar - Echo & The Bunnymen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Secret - Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Edge Of Forever - The Dream Academy*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Atomic - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*How Soon Is Now - The Smiths*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*Supertramp - My Kind Of Lady- 1982*


----------



## skye

*Supertramp - It's Raining Again*

*"It's raining, it's pouring " ..................*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Situation - Yaz (Yazoo)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bizarre Love Trangle (Shep Pettibone 12" remix) - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Roam - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Make A Circuit With Me - The Polecats*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let The Music Play - Shannon*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stand By - Roman Holliday*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Slipping Away - Dave Edmunds*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kino - Nena*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Working With Fire And Steel - China Crisis*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Great Commandment - Camouflage*


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rio - Duran Duran*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Heat Is On - Glenn Frey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hot In The City - Billy Idol*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Feel The Heat - Jean Beauvoir*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*St. Elmo's Fire - John Parr*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fire With Fire - Wild Blue*


----------



## Andylusion

Billy_Kinetta said:


>



I think if I remember right, this still has the record most showings on TV in Music TV history.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fire Woman - The Cult*


----------



## skye

1981

*Sheena Easton - For Your Eyes Only ....Bond theme song *


----------



## skye

one of the best songs that came from the 80s 


totally love......love love love


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rain - Dragon*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Got You - Split Endz*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Inside Out - The Mighty Lemon Drops*


----------



## skye

Hemorrhage Stallion is in the house!    look out!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's My Life - Talk Talk*


----------



## Marion Morrison

One regular 80s flavor:


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Some People - Belouis Some*


----------



## Marion Morrison

Now 1 I remember from an independent TV station:


----------



## Marion Morrison

Teh UK


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Yeah, I ain't making it no secret, I always liked teh American Rock n Roll the most.


----------



## peach174

Yep!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

^


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

peach174 said:


> Yep!



That's 70s.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sirius / Eye In The Sky - Alan Parsons Project*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Can'tcha Say (You Believe In Me) / Still In Love - Boston*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Only Time Will Tell - Asia*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I'm Alright - Kenny Loggins*

I suspect that gopher's not real. Maybe I'm being to cynical.


----------



## Truth1253

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

skye said:


> Hemorrhage Stallion is in the house!    look out!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dominion - The Sisters Of Mercy*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Know There's Something Going On - Frida*


----------



## TroglocratsRdumb

*the 80s had some style, it was a corny style, but it was a style*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Recorded in 1987 by Roy Orbison, not released as a single until 1992 , a few years after Cyndi Lauper made a hit of this in '89. Thus, I'm including this on an 80s thread.

*I Drove All Night - Roy Orbison*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Handle With Care - The Traveling Wilburys*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Come Dancing - The Kinks*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Beat Goes On / Switchin' To Glide - The Kings*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love And Pride - King*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

"This Time I Know It's for Real "· Donna Summer -1989

love this song also.... love it a lot


----------



## skye

^^^that song from Donna Summer I just posted ...is among my 5 favorites from the 1980s


----------



## buttercup




----------



## skye

So many goodies from the 1980s....


*Beverly Hills Cop Main Theme*


----------



## buttercup




----------



## skye

and then  .. we have this...

I miss it.. I guess


----------



## skye

one more moon theme song ....just because....nice  attractive people there...nice tune..1980s....I love attractive people with a great sense of humor ....what else do you need from life?
...
*Al Jarreau Full Moonlighting Theme*


----------



## buttercup

I love this. (Classic!)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington Jr. featuring Bill Withers*

The long version


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Captain Of Her Heart - Double
*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Give Me The Night - George Benson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Off The Wall - Michael Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Give Me The Reason - Luther Vandross*


----------



## the other mike

Whitney Houston ~ August 9, 1963 – February 11, 2012


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32

Sheesh, wtf happened there?


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## the other mike

*....From first to last*
*The peak is never passed*
*Something always fires the light*
*That gets in your eyes*
*One moment's high*
*And glory rolls on by*
*Like a streak of lightning*
*That flashes and fades*
*In the summer sky*


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tainted Love / Where Did Our Love Go - Soft Cell*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Major Tom (Coming Home) - Peter Schilling*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Nowhere Girl - B Movie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If I'd Been The One - .38 Special*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Under The Milky Way - The Church*


----------



## Theowl32

1981


----------



## Theowl32

1982


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Voice - Moody Blues*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Young Turks - Rod Stewart*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Masquerade - Berlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Underneath The Radar - Underworld*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ink And Paper - Modern English*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Working For The Weekend - Loverboy*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Oddball

Deep '80s time....


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Twofer...Was at this concert...McNichols Arena in Denver...My buxom redhead date appreciated my taking her to the show like you wouldn't believe....


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*Nik Kershaw - The Riddle*


----------



## buttercup




----------



## skye

my fav from Nik Kershaw....1984 ...

it  speaks to me in  1980s  language.....wow...

*Nik Kershaw - Wouldn't It Be Good*


----------



## Oddball

From Black and White Night, 1987....


----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

I love that one! ^^^


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

Still  with  Billy Joel ....I love this song


*Billy Joel - All for Leyna (Official Video)*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Twofer....


----------



## skye

*Sleeping with the Television On - Billy Joel*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

love love love

*Billy Joel - Allentown (Official Video)*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Truth1253

Not sure if this was just a New Orleans thing but EVERYONE had a Zebra cassette. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## the other mike




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## skye

totally 80s ...The Cure... I like it


----------



## the other mike

Angelo said:


>


I used to practice playing guitar notes by ear to her vocal arpeggios all the time.


----------



## Truth1253

Angelo said:


> Angelo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I used to practice playing guitar notes by ear to her vocal arpeggios all the time.
Click to expand...


I bet you did lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skye

from 87
*Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over *


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Trouble - Lindsey Buckingham*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Got A Hold On Me - Christine McVie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Master Blaster - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Magician {Pecky Plus Mix} - Secession*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Never Ending Story - Limahl*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Sun Always Shines On TV - a-ha*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lass Mich Dein Pirat Sein (Let Me Be Your Pirate) - Nena*

Here's the English-dubbed version if you prefer...


----------



## skye

always loved this ,always 

*Womack & Womack - Teardrops. 1988*


----------



## skye

ohhHHH


1981

*" Super Freak"   Rick James*


----------



## Alan Stallion

And speaking of Rick James... *

All Night Long - Mary Jane Girls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Saturday Love - Cherrelle featuring Alexander O'Neal*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ich häng an Dir (Hangin' On You) - Nena*

English version...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Never get tired of Clare singing "Happy Birthday" to me...

*Happy Birthday - Altered Images*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Could Be Happy - Altered Images*


----------



## skye

1986

*Wang Chung - Everybody Have Fun Tonight*


----------



## skye

I love you song from 1986.... I love you so very much...too much...mixed with all vintage...so amazing

yes I'm posting this  song  again


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Black Stations / White Stations - M+M (Martha and the Muffins)*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sexcrime (1984) - Eurythmics*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Alan Stallion

*One Night In Bangkok - Murray Head*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Is Not America - David Bowie & Pat Metheny Group*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Live To Tell - Madonna*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Another Brick In The Wall (Part 2) - Pink Floyd*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

1989

great  year  


*Kylie Minogue - Hand On Your Heart - Official Video*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pale Shelter - Tears For Fears*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Let Go - Wang Chung*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Suddenly Last Summer - The Motels*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lunatic Fringe - Red Rider*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*10-9-8 - Face To Face*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Harden My Heart - Quarterflash*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Alan Stallion

*? (Fragezeichen) - Nena*

English version...


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Oddball said:


>


That was my first concert


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I still love the female hairdos from the 80's.

Big hair ftw!


----------



## buttercup

Grampa Murked U said:


>


Love this song!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Heart is touring again too.

Heart Tickets - 2019 Love Alive Tour Dates | Vivid Seats

Denver here I come!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

SHAME! SHAME!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

(Americans from democrats)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

You know I like my girls a little bit older.....


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac




----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

I love being able to bogart


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

2019 says hello!


----------



## Alan Stallion

Released November of 1989...

*This Woman's Work - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*These Dreams - Heart*


----------



## skye

1987

*Black - Wonderful Life*


----------



## skye

it's the 80s.... it's one dime the dozen...so many good songs.... 


*City Lights - William Pitt (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

I finally did karaoke Sunday. This was the first song I sang...

*Our Lips Are Sealed - The Go-Go's*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Alan Stallion

Another song I did for karaoke (I even hit the high notes)

*Take On Me - a-ha*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Alan Stallion

Another karaoke song by request...

*Uptown Girl - Billy Joel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Crash - The Primitives*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Veronica - Elvis Costello*


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

i think i like this demo version better


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

one for the commies and the metal thread 
still 80s


----------



## skye

Deplorable Yankee said:


>




love that song!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Alone Again Or - The Damned*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mexican Radio - Wall Of Voodoo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy Boy - The Beat Farmers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Reach - Martini Ranch*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Medicine Show - Big Audio Dynamite*


----------



## skye

*George Harrison - Got My Mind Set On You 1987*
**


----------



## skye

*Chris de Burgh - Missing you-  1988*


----------



## skye

that song is truly beautiful   ^^^

I know I am talking to a wall  to some of you ignoramus  here

but

that song above  is beautiful....

you Neanderthals


----------



## Marion Morrison

Neanderthal checking in!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

*Robin Beck - The Very First Time (HQ) mid 1980s*

*we love this too*


----------



## skye

hehe  1983.....


*Ryan Paris - Dolce Vita [1983] HD [12" Vinyl Rip Edit]*


----------



## Tommy Tainant

This might be a bit obscure for you Yanks.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wood Beez (Pray Like Aretha Franklin) - Scrittii Politti*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Different Story - Peter Schilling*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*So Many People - Hubert KaH*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rette Mich - Nena*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Europa and the Pirate Twins - Thomas Dolby*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wot's It To Ya - Robbie Nevil*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Guess That's Why They Call It The Blues - Elton John*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Middle Of The Road - Pretenders*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What I Like About You - The Romantics*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Already posted...but so what...


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Another twofer....


----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Theowl32




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Panic - The Smiths*


----------



## the other mike

Here's a creepy coincidence I guess you'd call it, but it seems like an ominous premonition....at the beginning,
the camera footage ( taken from a helicopter) is showing the World Trade Center right when he sings "When are you gonna come down ?" ....


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Truth1253

The whole album was good just press play. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Alan Stallion said:


> I finally did karaoke Sunday. This was the first song I sang...
> 
> *Our Lips Are Sealed - The Go-Go's*



I’d keep that a secret  :laughing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Truth1253

Alan Stallion said:


> Another song I did for karaoke (I even hit the high notes)
> 
> *Take On Me - a-ha*



Love that song


----------



## Truth1253

skye said:


> that song is truly beautiful   ^^^
> 
> I know I am talking to a wall  to some of you ignoramus  here
> 
> but
> 
> that song above  is beautiful....
> 
> you Neanderthals



You wanna hear beautiful skye? 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Truth1253

21, New Orleans sweat, 4am, hit of X 
.....and this song. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Truth1253

1979 close enough 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## playtime




----------



## Oddball

This ain't 80s....But wellll,,,I'm an....


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

double shot of Robertson


----------



## Deplorable Yankee

its almost prophetic


----------



## Deplorable Yankee




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stop Me If You Think You've Heard This One Before - The Smiths*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Suedehead - Morrissey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*There Is A Light That Never Goes Out - The Smiths*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Getting Away With It - Electronic*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Killing Moon - Echo & The Bunnymen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Whole Of The Moon - The Waterboys*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Painted Moon - The Silencers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Walking On The Moon - The Police*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Desert Moon - Dennis DeYoung*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Please Don't Stop - Aslan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*But Not Tonight - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Blood - The Cure*


----------



## Theowl32

1982


----------



## Theowl32

Came out in 1983


----------



## Marion Morrison

I know this deviates from the pop stuff.


----------



## Theowl32

Marion Morrison said:


> I know this deviates from the pop stuff.


Yeah, I kind of made this thread originally in the hopes it would be dance type of club scene stuff that was popular really only there. Meaning, not necessarily top 40 stuff, but stuff we probably literally have not heard since the 80s. Not on any classic rock station. That was why I uploaded that first song 

But the thread sort of got away from that idea.....almost immediately.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

Theowl32 said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this deviates from the pop stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of made this thread originally in the hopes it would be dance type of club scene stuff that was popular really only there. Meaning, not necessarily top 40 stuff, but stuff we probably literally have not heard since the 80s. Not on any classic rock station. That was why I uploaded that first song
> 
> But the thread sort of got away from that idea.....almost immediately.
Click to expand...


I'm ready for some Holy Diver now!


----------



## Theowl32

Marion Morrison said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> I know this deviates from the pop stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, I kind of made this thread originally in the hopes it would be dance type of club scene stuff that was popular really only there. Meaning, not necessarily top 40 stuff, but stuff we probably literally have not heard since the 80s. Not on any classic rock station. That was why I uploaded that first song
> 
> But the thread sort of got away from that idea.....almost immediately.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm ready for some Holy Diver now!
Click to expand...


1983


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Theowl32

Trinere

1986


----------



## Theowl32

1986


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Showing Out (Get Fresh At The Weekend) - Mel & Kim*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*For Tonight - Nancy Martinez*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Facts Of Love - Karyn White & Jeff Lorber*


----------



## Theowl32

1980


----------



## Theowl32

1984


----------



## Theowl32

1984


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Heart And Soul - T'Pau*


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Theowl32

1980


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Theowl32

1981


----------



## Theowl32

1984


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Theowl32

Cinderalla 1988

Cannot believe didn't play this song already. The song along with ones like it always remind me of my old college roommate Eric Reynolds.

He just made national news. Cop in Boynton and he just found out he had a brother. Anyway, we rode back and forth to Georgia moving stuff into our apartment in Tallahassee. We listened to this music a lot. Especially that song. When we got close to our destination we would play that. 

Anyway, this is the guy. He is the bald one.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Breathless - Figures On A Beach*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Brick - Fake*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Only One Night - The Hurricanes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Everything Counts {Live - from "101"} - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love's Taboo - Cube*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Indigo Eyes - Peter Murphy*


----------



## the other mike

Iron Maiden B-Side Reach Out Video from the Wasted Years Single with Adrian Smith on lead Vocals & Bruce Dickinson doing backing vocals on the chorus.


----------



## longknife

Really weird to think the 80s are considered Retro.


----------



## skye

listening to this ...Higher Love
*Steve Winwood - Higher Love (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

and this that I love so much!

*ARETHA FRANKLIN Jimmy Lee*


----------



## the other mike

In 2016 on Howard Stern doing a song from 1986.
In memory of Clifford Lee Burton (February 10, 1962 – September 27, 1986)


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

this one too  belongs to the 80s....


*FOOLIN´ MYSELF - ERIC CARMEN 1980*


----------



## the other mike

1985


----------



## skye




----------



## the other mike

1985


----------



## skye

*Olivia Newton John - Physical (Original Version) 1981 *


----------



## the other mike

I think this is from around 87


----------



## the other mike

Sade songs always have those groovy bass lines
that make you want to dance.


----------



## Truth1253

Whole album was great


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sign Of The Times - The Belle Stars*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Right Between The Eyes - Wax*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Freedom - Wham!
(song starts at ~ 1:13)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

The recently departed Eddie Money...

*Shakin' - Eddie Money*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Earthquake Song - The Little Girls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Take Another Picture - Quarterflash*


----------



## Theowl32

RIP Eddie Money 

March 21, 1949 - September 13, 2019


----------



## Theowl32

Alan Stallion said:


> The recently departed Eddie Money...
> 
> *Shakin' - Eddie Money*


Wow, did not see this. Sorry


----------



## skye

*ELO - Ticket To The Moon (Official Music Video)1982*

so beautiful...


----------



## the other mike

1980--- the year I graduated from HS....


----------



## Theowl32

RIP Rick Ocasek 
March 23, 1944 – September 15, 2019


----------



## skye

wow....Rick Ocasek dead...he was found unresponsive at his house

I liked his music.....this was my favorite RIP



*Ric Ocasek - Emotion In Motion (Official Video)1986*


----------



## Alan Stallion

First Eddie Money, now Ric Ocasek.

I almost posted the following song after I posted Eddie Money's "Shakin'." That would have been really weird.

*Shake It Up - The Cars*


----------



## Alan Stallion

While Ric Ocasek isn't the lead singer on this song (the late Benjamin Orr sings here), the video heavily features Ric's future wife Paulina Porizkova.

*Drive - The Cars*


----------



## skye

*Alan Parsons Project - "Old and Wise" -  1982*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Michael Jackson's music spanned 5 decades, but I usually think of it as 80's ish.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Boogie In Your Butt - Eddie Murphy*


----------



## Theowl32

1981


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Theowl32 said:


> 1981


I could watch Mark King on bass all night long. He plays, The Line better than I ever saw


----------



## Alan Stallion

*October Love Song - Chris & Cosey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Love You - Yello*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Close (To The Edit) - Art of Noise*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wordy Rappinghood - Tom Tom Club*


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Excellent performance

You'll love it


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What's He Got - The Producers*


----------



## Persistence Of Memory




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Try To Stop It - Roman Holliday*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stand By - Roman Holliday*


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Listen to this masterpiece. His singing the music. Many laugh at him. This will long outlive anyone....Enjoy


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

Persistence Of Memory said:


> Listen to this masterpiece. His singing the music. Many laugh at him. This will long outlive anyone....Enjoy


I'm counting songs that were performed also in the 80's or very late 70's

I found this not too long ago and.......well....ummmmm...listen

. He passed a few yrs after. That gifted Velvet Voice

.


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

RIP Ric. You and Benny are together


----------



## skye

if we are travelling back to the  80s.... well then....this suits me better...




*Joe Jackson - Steppin' Out (Official Video)*


----------



## Theowl32

1988


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

hmm nice .....very...yeah

*Wax - 1987 - Bridge To Your Heart*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Song - The Ocean Blue*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Principal's Office - Young MC*


----------



## the other mike

1989


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike

1989
rip Dime and Vinnie


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Topaz - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Secrets - The Primitives*


----------



## skye

by Bruce Hornsby and the Range from their 1986 album The Way It Is



*The Way It Is*


----------



## skye

like....
I like

*Prince & The Revolution "The Screams of Passion" (1984 Soundcheck)*


----------



## basquebromance

1986


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*International Lover - Prince- 1982*


----------



## skye

I personally like that 80s sound... I won't deny it....



*Evan Rogers - Private Joy - 1985*


----------



## skye

another great version  of the above song.............. hmmm love....you  dance ....hehe

I like this version better!


*Private Joy -  1981*


----------



## skye

posted  this before ....posting  it again





*Madonna - White Heat - 1987*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

1989


*Lily Was Here - Dave Stewart & Candy Dulfer*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

want 80s music? we know 80s music....  all of us  here do..

here ....step into the 80s with  a little bit of this....



*Zamp Nicall - Music Man - 1985*


----------



## skye

*Australian group...The Church - "Under The Milky Way" 1980s*



**


----------



## skye

*Australian Crawl - Errol (Countdown 1981)*

*Errol* *Flynn* *obviously** !!!*

*




*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*No Promises - Icehouse*


----------



## skye

still Australia


*Big Pig - Hungry Town (1986)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Aussie Aussie Aussie… oy oy oy!

*I Want You Back - Hoodoo Gurus*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kiss The Dirt (Falling Down The Mountain) - INXS*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Streets Of Your Town - The Go-Betweens*


----------



## skye

enough lol Alan ok? 

give us a second here

peace my brother peace


----------



## skye

*if I may*


*Kylie Minogue - Got To Be Certain*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Banging cover of Syndicate of Sound's "Little Girl"

*Hey Little Boy - Divinyls*


----------



## skye

good bye obnoxious lol


----------



## Alan Stallion

skye said:


> *if I may*
> 
> *Kylie Minogue - Got To Be Certain*



You may. 
I was trying to decide which Kylie 80s song to go with (other than the obvious *Locomotion*).

*It's No Secret - Kylie Minogue*


----------



## skye

thank you ,you acknowledged the song!


----------



## skye

Yes  Australia ...it's the 1980s...clean and beautiful....

*Daryl Braithwaite - One Summer (Official Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Couple more before I sign off...

*Dumb Things - Paul Kelly*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Originally from New Zealand before relocating to Oz.

*Rain - Dragon*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

1980


----------



## the other mike

1989


----------



## Persistence Of Memory

I was so in love with her...


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## WTH_Progs?

One great thing about 80's sound is it curbed the awful noise produced by big hair bands of the day.  That shit is awful, Guns N Roses, REALLY?  

Quite a transmission of music going on late 70s with Disco, Kung Foo Fightings yadda yadda. We were on a slide for sure.  While there are still some good bands here and there, music has been on a slope since. 60s-70s can't be beat, and never will.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Run Runaway - Slade*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Live Is Life - Opus*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Come On Eileen - Dexys Midnight Runners*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Make A Little Magic - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Baby, Oh No - Bow Wow Wow*


----------



## the other mike

Tuned down a whole step to D.
Eddie was a tricky devil.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

*Kim Carnes - "Breakin' Away From Sanity" (1982)*

*what can I say....................nothing....beautiful*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

Apropos as t gets....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

1987 I think?

*Kim Wilde - You Keep Me Hangin' On (Official Video)*


----------



## the other mike

1989 pretty sure


----------



## skye

the 80s were pretty intense  .....I kind of like the 80s but then I like many decades...  starting with the 20s!


*ABC - The Look Of Love (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

*"What is love anyway
Does anybody love anybody anyway..."*

* nice tune*



*Howard Jones - What Is Love*


----------



## the other mike

1985
Really challenging time changes in this.


----------



## MaryL

Depeshe mode, fast forward...


----------



## the other mike




----------



## MaryL

Angelo said:


>


Nice, Beautiful even...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Want To Know What Love Is - Foreigner*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Go! - Tones On Tail*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*So Alive - Love And Rockets*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*All Night Long - Peter Murphy*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Never Let Me Down Again - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Compulsion - Martin L. Gore*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Catch - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bizarre Love Triangle {Shep Pettibone 12" remix} - New Order*


----------



## skye

fun song from the immortal 80s! hehe 


*Doing It All For My Baby - Huey Lewis & The News*


----------



## skye

stilled parked in the 1980s for a few ....

...with  Huey Lewis & the News


*Naturally Live! Huey Lewis & The News 1987*


----------



## skye

Oh babies ....this song  lol... same band and song


so here....still the 80s

you like it too? lol



*Naturally by Huey Lewis & The News visualized by Uncle Jim Interloper & The Three Worms*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Train Of Thought - a-ha*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hunting High And Low - a-ha*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Save A Prayer - Duran Duran*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Doctor! Doctor! - Thompson Twins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sara - Starship*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Words - Missing Persons*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Leuchtturm (Lighthouse) - Nena*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Freeze Frame - J. Geils Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You're Only Human - Billy Joel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Give Up - Peter Gabriel & Kate Bush*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

cool  instrumental from the 80s



*UB40 "Adella"*


----------



## skye

David Foster composed "Winter Games", the theme song for 1988 Winter Olympics in Calgary, Alberta. 

I like this instrumental.....I just like it   MAGA 

*David Foster - "Winter Games" - Official Video*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Going Down To Liverpool - The Bangles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What's On Your Mind (Pure Energy) - Information Society*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Move Your Feet to the Rhythm of the Beat - Hithouse*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Extra points if you noticed a common link amongst the previous three songs/videos


----------



## skye

are you done?  ^^^


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bring Me Edelweiss - Edelweiss*


----------



## skye

*INXS - Never Tear Us Apart (Official Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

skye said:


> are you done?  ^^^



*Nevahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!*


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> are you done?  ^^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Nevahhhhhhh!!!!!!!!*
Click to expand...



Obnoxious    lol


----------



## Alan Stallion

"Now here's something we hope you really like!"

*Hey Rocky! {7" single} - Boris Badenough*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shirley You Can't Be Serious - Ehab*


----------



## skye

with this bit of  1980s  Australiana I say good night ....y'all


*INXS - Good Times (with Jimmy Barnes) 1987*


----------



## Alan Stallion

G'night Skye.

I shall also post a collaboration featuring one Aussie act with the song title "Good Times"

*Good Times - Hoodoo Gurus & The Bangles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*There's No Love Between Us Anymore - Pop Will Eat Itself*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Where Did I Go Wrong -- UB40*

...and here's the Extended Maxi Single which I like more than the single edit for the epic outro...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Overkill - Men At Work*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Downtown - One 2 Many*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Angel In My Pocket - One To One*


----------



## the other mike

Every Santana song has a life of its own....
1985


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love's Got A Line On You - Scandal featuring Patty Smyth*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kids In America - Kim Wilde*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Is Not America - David Bowie & Pat Metheny Group*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Welcome To The Boomtown - David & David*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Smuggler's Blues - Glenn Frey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*White Lines (Don't Don't Do It) - Grandmaster Flash & Melle Mel*

The extended version...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hazy Shade Of Winter - The Bangles*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let It Roll - Little Feat*


----------



## skye

*Electric Light Orchestra Rock'n Roll is King...1983*


----------



## MaryL

The 80s. Its so retro  it comes back to slap us in the face...


----------



## skye

very early 1980s   in the beginning...only 1981

*Electric Light Orchestra - Here Is the News (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

This song, in my opinion, deserves to be posted many times here..it's so beautiful.....(1979-1980) 

Still with ELO


*Need Her Love with Lyrics by Electric Light Orchestra (ELO)*


----------



## MaryL

Phil Colins allusion to the Marx brothers, Hello I  must be going,,,


----------



## the other mike

40 years ago


----------



## the other mike

*_Steve Morse_*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hands Tied - Scandal featuring Patty Smyth*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Vicious Games - Yello featuring Rush Winters
*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*My City Was Gone - The Pretenders*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dear Prudence - Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Passenger - Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## skye

Because the 1980s had an inmense    attraction my friends....everything was magical......do I want want to go back?  with all the bad times and   all the  suffering and stuff?  and  all  the joy and love yum? lol

who knows....may be not....better go back to the 1920s

but I love this song


*DONNA SUMMER - This Time I Know It's For Real*


----------



## the other mike

1980


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

it doesn't get more eighties than 1984 ....now does it

*Eric Carmen - You Took Me All The Way (1984)*


----------



## the other mike

1989


----------



## the other mike

Dokken in Germany - 1982


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shadows of the Night - Pat Benatar*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hero Takes A Fall - The Bangles*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Self! - Fuzzbox*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Voices Carry - 'Til Tuesday*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

and another 80s song... the 80s.....always a bit higher in pain intensity  than the 70s'...oh well LOL

*I heard a rumor - Bananarama*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cult of Personality - Living Colour*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*We Care A Lot - Faith No More*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Institutionalized - Suicidal Tendencies*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cat People (Putting Out Fire) {"Let's Dance" album version} - David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Removal Machine - The Cult*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Power and the Passion - Midnight Oil*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Alan Stallion

*My Ever Changing Moods - The Style Council*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Gold - Spandau Ballet*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Somebody's Baby - Jackson Browne*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Beat of a Heart - Scandal featuring Patty Smyth*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## White 6

Billy_Kinetta said:


>


Excellent! Still a classic video after all these years.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

so 80s.....so totally 80s.....love love the era love the song lol

*Deniece Williams - Let's Hear It For The Boy - (Footloose) - HD*


----------



## skye

this is the sound of the 1980s...

the 80s were crazy lol.........but .... very interesting too  



*Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark - If You Leave*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

The very  end tail of the 1980s....the end of the decade...beautiful instrumental

the video looks like the 1930s because it's all in black and white....but no....it is 1989

*The B-52's FOLLOW YOUR BLISS*


----------



## the other mike

Randy Rhoads would have been around 63 now.

Did I miss something ? Why does Randy look younger in 1983 than he did with Ozzy in 81 ? 
The longer hair seemed to make him look older or something.


----------



## skye

It will never get better than .....then...

Fun.......it was fun....weird and nice fun...beautiful people....fun clothes.... dinner, reataurants...all totally out there lol...

the 80s  poor Margaux Hemingway...she is gone of course


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Piano In The Dark - Brenda Russell*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Valley Road - Bruce Hornsby & The Range*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Spacer - Sheila & B. Devotion*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sunset People - Donna Summer*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Never Too Much - Luther Vandross*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's A Love Thing - The Whispers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sweet Baby - Stanley Clarke & George Duke*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hold On Loosely - .38 Special*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

1983 - last filmed performance of the original Thin Lizzy ....
rip Phil


----------



## the other mike

1984


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Free concert @ Central Park in 1980


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Burning Flame - Vitamin Z*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Some People - Belouis Some*


----------



## the other mike

One of my favorite albums of 1985....
must have listened to this cassette in my old van at least 50 times.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

we like ...we miss that gone Argentina....the years that are no mo.... globlaist fascists idiots now in Argentina too...wakey wakey Argentina

*Soda Stereo - Cuando Pase El Temblor (Video Oficial) all 1980s*


----------



## skye

Sweet ....1980s Argentina

(when we say Argentina we mean Europe of course....mainly Italy.... gorgeous beautiful Argentina)




*Soda Stereo - Tratame Suavemente - *


----------



## buttercup

Remember Yaz?  This might've already been posted, but...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Surprisingly the only Yaz song I've posted on this thread is "Situation." Bad oversight on my part, so it's good Yaz (Yazoo) is well-represented by the inclusion of those other two classics.

I'll add one more...
*Nobody's Diary*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Yaz's "Don't Go" linked above won't play in this country...

Here's another version for U.S. audiences from the official Yaz channel...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Really Saying Something - Bananarama with The Fun Boy Three*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ghost Town - The Specials*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Happy birthday to meeeeeeeeee! 
Another successful journey around the sun!

*Happy Birthday - Altered Images*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## cnm




----------



## skye

*INXS - Never Tear Us Apart (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

love so many  80s songs!  


*Rick Springfield - Don't Talk To Strangers*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Deplorable Yankee

Someone play the alarm already ...?
Oh well


----------



## fncceo




----------



## the other mike

rip Phil


----------



## the other mike

1981


----------



## the other mike




----------



## lennypartiv

Depeche Mode covers a classic.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison

skye said:


> love so many  80s songs!
> 
> 
> *Rick Springfield - Don't Talk To Strangers*


Right after that came Van Halen.

Rick Springfield wut?


----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## skye

*This Fear - Soldier of this Fashion 1985*


----------



## skye

80s Canada....
*Nightstalking - Broken Silence*


----------



## skye

.... the eighties ...

*Phil Collins - Another Day In Paradise (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

and then if we are posting   80s....even though we have posted this a million times.....we will post it again a million and one....because this IS the feel of  the 80s ....my friends...............hmmmmmm...does not get more than 80s  my firends...does not

again and again so we will not forget

*Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up (Video)*


----------



## skye

My music....and my collection of  clothes and music  is very 1920s 30s ....but this is totally in my collection too....80s music and fashion.........all a mix of goodness  and loveliness my friends..

1980s...

million and one more times  song posted

*Rick Astley - Together Forever (Official Music Video)*


----------



## the other mike

When her music starts to play you could dance your life away.
Once it's gotcha, never sets you back down.
Once it's gotcha, you'll lose your head in the clouds.


----------



## the other mike

1989


----------



## skye

The 80s rule....wow ...the amazing 80s.....nice decade that one my friends..... as nice the the 1930s....not as nice as the 1960s or the 1920s.....but very nice all the same....yes 





*Michael Jackson - Rock With You (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

totally 1980s here

hello...love.

*Eric Carmen - Foolin' Myself*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

Another  great 1980s tune.....thank you!  ^^^

Nice!


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball

fncceo said:


> View attachment 330291


HOBGOBLINS!!!!


----------



## Oddball

Gotta have the horns to give that fat sound.....


----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

1980s....always fun...

*Just The Two Of Us Grover Washington Jr.*


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## fncceo

Oddball said:


> Gotta have the horns to give that fat sound.....



'Blues Brothers' quote.


----------



## skye

80s ....totally 80s....the 80s almost jump up to me in this song... wow hehe

love this song!


----------



## skye

MAGA~~~~~Bless President Trump!   Down Under loves Trump!   


Bless Trump then and now and always!

this is another great song from the 80s



*Men At Work - Down Under (Video)*


----------



## skye

fun 80s yes
*Talking Heads - Once in a Lifetime (Official Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## fncceo




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mad About You - Belinda Carlisle*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's Yer Money I'm After Baby - The Wonder Stuff*


----------



## Oddball

It's so hot.....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Theowl32

Mandolin Rain 

Bruce Hornsby and The Range 1986


----------



## Theowl32

Look Out Any Window 

Bruce Hornsby and The Range 1988


----------



## skye

again............ because this is the eighties......this thread I mean


----------



## skye

The eighties will not go away so easily......good times tend to linger 


nice
*Killing Joke - Change*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sanity - Killing Joke*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Like Blood - Killing Joke*


----------



## skye

sometimes I think 80s music was better than the  90s....

this one should not be forgotten .....it's so lovely...I have probably posted it before...LOL...

a 2010 version of a 1980s song

isn't Susanna, great? 



*The Bangles - Eternal Flame *


----------



## the other mike

1989


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> sometimes I think 80s music was better than the  90s....



1992 is probably when all the fun ended. In America anyway. But, yeah, the 80s were big fun.


----------



## skye

Natural Citizen said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> sometimes I think 80s music was better than the  90s....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1992 is probably when all the fun ended. In America anyway. But, yeah, the 80s were big fun.
Click to expand...


good music never ends....but it becomes more rare.

in my opinion.


----------



## skye

Somedays I remember the 80s..... then I forget and go on with my day



*The Romantics - Talking in Your Sleep*


----------



## skye

Good night my friends  

With this amazing 1980s song I say bye!


*C'est La Vie - Robbie Nevil*


----------



## Theowl32

Journey - Girl Can't Help It 

1986

Wow, this song. Totally forgot, and I promised I never would. 

Ironically a girl named Sherry, from Michigan. I had just turned 17, think she was 16.

It was just ONE WEEKEND and it wasn't weird. It was




"MAGICAL" <eye roll>

Really was. Took a trip with a friend to his grandparents and I met this girl Sherry. She was into Journey. Remember it was October and we went to their concert at the Joe Louis Arena.....

We kissed when they were playing this song. 

Promised I would never forget her and......I did, until she just got in touch with me......last week. 

All of a sudden I get a message and all it was was this song. 

Unreal how music hits you. Really is.


----------



## skye

Great songs froms the 80s !

*Swing Out Sister - Breakout (Official Video) 1986*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

that 80s sound....nothing will ever compare....never. Too bad.




*Aretha Franklin~ " Who's Zoomin Who " ~ 1985*


----------



## the other mike

1980


----------



## skye

*Yeehaw .............LOL  

Taylor Dayne - Tell It to My Heart*


----------



## the other mike

Johnny Carson 1984....


----------



## the other mike

1984 also


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Have In Mind - Cetu Javu*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kingdom of Rain - The The featuring Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Everlasting Love - U2*


----------



## skye

wow...like the 80s never end....



*Paul Young -- Everytime You Go Away Video HQ (1985)*


----------



## skye

*Paul Young - Wherever I Lay My Hat (Remastered Audio) HD (1983)*


----------



## skye

This was recorded in 1987


Again with Paul Young and the great and only Zucchero, from beautiful  Italy of course!

I love Italy for obvious reasons Always have !

MAGA


*Zucchero & Paul Young - Senza una donna (Without a woman)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rock Me Amadeus {Salieri version edit} - Falco*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Absolute Beginners - David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love For Sale - Talking Heads*


----------



## Jarlaxle

Murray Head...
[video]


----------



## Jarlaxle

Limahl...


----------



## Jarlaxle

The source of my signature...a "rock & roll fable"...Diane Lane as Ellen Aim, vocals by Holly Sherwood.


----------



## Jarlaxle




----------



## skye

from Oz....early 80s....nice
*Cold Chisel - Forever Now [Official Video]*


----------



## skye

Still in OZ...still in the 80s....



*INXS - What You Need*


----------



## Alan Stallion

What we need right now here out west...

*Rain In The Summertime - The Alarm*


----------



## skye

from 1989......

*Soulsister "The Way To Your Heart"*


----------



## the other mike

Carole King's guitarist at one time....young Eric Johnson, 1984....


----------



## skye

*Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers - Runnin' Down A Dream (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

good night yous all  from the late 80s!





*U2 Angel Of Harlem*


----------



## skye

This amazing song was released in the mid to  late 1980s....

One of my favorite bands ever, Electric Light Orchestra.

Love it! 

*A Matter of Fact - Electric Light Orchestra (High Quality Audio)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Souvenir - Orchestral Manoeuvres In The Dark*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*(Feels Like) Heaven - Fiction Factory*


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stand By - Roman Holliday*


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just Got Lucky - JoBoxers*


----------



## boedicca




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tainted Love / Where Did Our Love Go - Soft Cell*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy Hour - Housemartins*


----------



## skye

((( night night ))) 

what a great thread  this is! I love the 80s!

*Lisa.Lisa.And.Cult.Jam._.Little.Jackie.Wants.To.Be.Star*


----------



## HaShev




----------



## HaShev




----------



## skye

have I posted this? probably have lol....hmmm...nice


*Paul Simon - You Can Call Me Al (Official Video)*


----------



## HaShev

This was unique for Alice Cooper and came out great, because Gary Numan Produced it, can you tell?  *L*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Working For The Weekend - Loverboy*


----------



## skye

*Whitesnake - Fool for Your Loving (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

*Howard Jones - Everlasting Love (1989)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tears - The Chameleons UK*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Do You Remember Rock and Roll Radio? - The Ramones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Give Me Back My Man - The B-52's*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Will Follow - U2*


----------



## skye

wow best music ever the 80s
*Fine Young Cannibals - She Drives Me Crazy (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

a bit of 80s Oz

*Kylie Minogue - I Should Be So Lucky - Official Video*


----------



## skye

totally 80s my friends LOL

good night ya'll !!



*Warrant - Cherry Pie (Official Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Will Dare - The Replacements*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Be My Number Two - Joe Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shangri La - Steve Miller Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Baby Come Back - Billy Rankin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Here To Go - Devo*


----------



## Likkmee

Theowl32 said:


> Coke and cavariccis....a z28 Camaro
> 
> Wonder whatever happened to Monica


Making money off the same ol bs.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cath - The Bluebells*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Beat Goes On / Switchin' To Glide - The Kings*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mystery Achievement - The Pretenders*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Back Of My Hand (I've Got Your Number) - The Jags*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Can't Hardly Wait - The Replacements*


----------



## skye

1980s.....1987 to be more precise.

*Living In A Box - Living In A Box (Official Video)*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*ARETHA FRANKLIN - "Jimmy Lee"*


----------



## skye

so many great  songs from the crazy, and totally  amazing 80s! he-he

I doubt something like the 80s will ever come back LOL.....like the 1920s.....they will never come back.Sad


*Huey Lewis And The News - Doing It All For My Baby*


----------



## skye

Huey  Lewis handsome. Yes, that was the 80s 

Great sound too!
*Naturally Live! Huey Lewis & The News 1987*


----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup

Am I the only one who loved this album by Ministry back in the day? It still sounds good 30-something years later, iyam ! I definitely like it better than their later metal (yelling) stuff.


----------



## Mytwocents

The Cars....hands down...


----------



## Mytwocents

Well, and there's genre...so yeah...Metal, Glam Bands, New Wave, Punk...etc...


----------



## buttercup

Another classic 80's album (Upstairs at Eric's)


----------



## skye

The Eighties....they left a print...a sweet and sour print.....good music though...we came out winners all the same. They came out losers .LOL

The 1920s were the same here

*Bananarama - I Heard a Rumour (1987)*


----------



## skye

With my fav song from the 80s

This is it

night y'all

I have nothing more to say for tonight.

zero

*Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over (Official Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

buttercup said:


> Am I the only one who loved this album by Ministry back in the day? It still sounds good 30-something years later, iyam ! I definitely like it better than their later metal (yelling) stuff.



Shame Al Jourgensen radically changed directions from the earlier new wave stuff to the more hardcore industrial stuff which he loved more.

I haven't listened to the "With Sympathy" album, outside of their classic "Work For Love" song which I loved, and I also like "Everyday Is Halloween" (non-album track).


----------



## Alan Stallion

Wanna see something weird...

Robert Smith with short, neatly cropped hair, circa 1980...

*Play For Today* (starts at 0:50, after a clip of "A Reflection")


----------



## buttercup

^ It is weird to see him so normal looking, haha.


----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup

Ok, almost the 80's...


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Mindful




----------



## Blues Lifer

One of the absolute best from the 80's, in our opinion, and the list is so long.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This got released in 1989 and became the act's final #1 song.


God bless you always!!!

Holly


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I love how this video ends, if only I had discovered the beautiful precious before his passing in 2015.


God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. This cover was also released in 1989.


----------



## skye

*Sting - We'll Be Together (Official Music Video)*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I *LOVE* this song and video from 1989.   


God bless you and Dwight always!!!

Holly


----------



## Natural Citizen

JOSweetHeart said:


> I *LOVE* this song and video from 1989.
> 
> 
> God bless you and Dwight always!!!
> 
> Holly



I alway's liked Dwight's stuff. He did a really good cover of Suspicious Minds. A lot of people don't like it, but I dig it.


----------



## Larsky




----------



## Larsky




----------



## Natural Citizen

Yeah, Larsky, that's the stuff.


----------



## Larsky




----------



## skye

*Bruce Willis - Respect Yourself (1987)*


----------



## buttercup

A thread I was reading in the race relations forum reminded me of this song...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Crixus


That's you all day, bro.


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

Theowl32 said:


> Coke and cavariccis....a z28 Camaro
> 
> Wonder whatever happened to Monica


Just a friendly reminder that I own this generation of music


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skye said:


> good night yous all  from the late 80s!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *U2 Angel Of Harlem*


You know U2 is a liberal hack right? 

You shit all over my Springsteen thread.


Fucking hypocrite bitch!


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skye said:


> With my fav song from the 80s
> 
> This is it
> 
> night y'all
> 
> I have nothing more to say for tonight.
> 
> zero
> 
> *Crowded House - Don't Dream It's Over (Official Video)*


No mor U2? Trump haters? 

Hypocrite


----------



## skye

all in Brazilian....lol...

just for something different....but I love Brazil hehe

but still the 80s

*NEW EDITION - EARTH ANGEL - TRADUÇÃO COM VOZ*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

skye said:


> all in Brazilian....lol...
> 
> just for something different....but I love Brazil hehe
> 
> but still the 80s
> 
> *NEW EDITION - EARTH ANGEL - TRADUÇÃO COM VOZ*


Ignore the Elephant in the room..... i would too if I made that big of an ass out of myself


----------



## skye

*The Bangles - If She Knew What She Wants (UK version)*


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

My grandmother's favorite song from the 80's. She eben got the Polka group to play it while I danced with her.


----------



## buttercup

This song brings back a distinct memory of heading down to TJ with my best friend in her Jetta to go partying on Avenida Revoluccion.  (good times, good times)


----------



## Remodeling Maidiac

buttercup said:


> This song brings back a distinct memory of heading down to TJ with my best friend in her Jetta to go partying on Avenida Revoluccion.  (good times, good times)


I think my girlfriend wanted to bone her. It made for some great fucking back in the day


----------



## Crixus

Natural Citizen said:


> Crixus
> 
> 
> That's you all day, bro.




not for awhile. the dyna is in the shop for a much, much needed spa day, and im $1,000 bucks away from having the KLR in my drive way. just another week and i got it.


----------



## Blues Lifer




----------



## Natural Citizen

Crixus said:


> not for awhile. the dyna is in the shop for a much, much needed spa day, and im $1,000 bucks away from having the KLR in my drive way. just another week and i got it.



Know what you mean. Had to put my corvette in the shop the other day, too. Sitting duck here now. Annoying innit? Really missing that every evening cruise. Congrats on the new one.


----------



## Crixus

Natural Citizen said:


> Crixus said:
> 
> 
> 
> not for awhile. the dyna is in the shop for a much, much needed spa day, and im $1,000 bucks away from having the KLR in my drive way. just another week and i got it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Know what you mean. Had to put my corvette in the shop the other day, too. Sitting duck here now. Annoying innit? Really missing that every evening cruise. Congrats on the new one.
Click to expand...



yup. 1997 Kawisaki KLR 650. got it pretty cheap. im going to willis this weekend after brown comes to fix it up. judging by the amount of smoke it belches, im thinking the rings are bad. if we can get if runni g reliable ill probubly ride it home. got it for a song.


----------



## skye

*Chris De Burgh - Lady in Red (music video HD)   *


----------



## skye

not the first time I post this....but it's  so beautiful....he has died since, RIP Ric Ocasek



so very 1980s....so right so lovely
*Ric Ocasek - Emotion In Motion (Official Video)*


----------



## Blues Lifer

skye said:


> *Chris De Burgh - Lady in Red (music video HD)  *



Had my first dance with a girl to this beautiful song. I was 12 years old, and terrified that I would screw it up. It was nice, but I was later told that I kept my lower half a bit too far away from her. I did it out of ignorant respect, but still, what a goof.


----------



## Blues Lifer




----------



## HaShev




----------



## HaShev

buttercup said:


> Am I the only one who loved this album by Ministry back in the day? It still sounds good 30-something years later, iyam ! I definitely like it better than their later metal (yelling) stuff.


YEP great Album-  "here we go" was one of my favorite songs.   It is so different then the later hard core industrial yelling songs they did.
I saw them live at that time of this album and I think it was lip synced or something, because I remember them being terrible live, just never translated well live.


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Blues Lifer




----------



## buttercup




----------



## buttercup

Ok I know this is probably too....er, flamboyant for most here  but it wouldn't be an 80's thread without it.


----------



## HaShev

buttercup said:


> Ok I know this is probably too....er, flamboyant for most here  but it wouldn't be an 80's thread without it.


BOY did that guy destroy himself transitioning.




That album had so many club hits on it then downhill from there.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Reposting just because...

*Space Age Love Song - A Flock Of Seagulls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Atomic - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*A Forest - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fade To Grey - Visage*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hearts - Marty Balin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie*


----------



## skye

*Soulsister "The Way To Your Heart" *


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

circa 1989



*BENNY MARDONES ♬ Into The Night ♬ *


----------



## skye

the 80s are addictive LOL

*Stevie Nicks - Rooms On Fire (Official Music Video)*


----------



## the other mike

One for Keef.


----------



## the other mike

More killer riffs from my favorite _obscure 80's metal _band.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

It was on this day five years ago that we lost this beautiful precious gentleman. This song from him got released in 1987.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly (forever wishing that I had discovered him before his departure)


----------



## skye

As a tribute to Van Halen.....RIP Eddie!



*Van Halen - Jump (Official Vinyl Video)1984*


----------



## skye

A bit of nice country from the 80s


From Texas too!    MAGA!



*George Strait - Amarillo By Morning*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cars - Gary Numan*


----------



## skye

so many songs to select from the 80s....that we like

*Dream Academy - "The Love Parade" (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

I love  the 80s 
*Diana Ross ‎– Upside Down*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Every Little Thing She Does Is Magic - The Police*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*See You - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's Going To Happen! - The Undertones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Avalon - Roxy Music*


----------



## skye

My fav from Brian Ferry ..he was in Roxy Music

but wow....this piece....lovely and sexy

*Bryan Ferry - These Foolish Things (Live at the Royal Albert Hall, 1974) (Official Audio)*


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> *Avalon - Roxy Music*



As a side note.

I just bought a T shirt a few hours ago ....when I went out to my village  today.....It's a white T shirt I sleep in that ...it says  Avalon in black  letters

I sleep with that. I  think I will love it.

I will wash it first.


----------



## skye

LOL


----------



## skye

beautiful late 80s..

*Bryan Ferry - Day For Night*


----------



## HaShev

I think this is the redone version in 1982 that became a hit of their 1978 song.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Synchronicity II - The Police*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Masquerade - Berlin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Get The Balance Right - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*More Than This - Roxy Music*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Twist And Crawl - The English Beat*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Breathing - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Games Without Frontiers - Peter Gabriel (with Kate Bush)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kid - Pretenders*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Only A Lad - Oingo Boingo*


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Alan Stallion

Pre-Tones On Tail...

*Bela Lugosi's Dead - Bauhaus*


----------



## Alan Stallion

...and post-Tones On Tail

*No New Tale To Tell - Love & Rockets*


----------



## Alan Stallion

R.I.P. Tony Lewis (age 62)

*Your Love - The Outfield*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Something To Believe In - The Ramones*


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Galbi - Ofra Haza*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Motorcrash - Sugarcubes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I May Hate You Sometimes (But I'll Always Love You) - The Posies*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kidney Bingos - Wire*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Won't Hold You Back - Toto*


----------



## Michelle420

I was listening to this in my car.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

acoustic version


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

I love this lady


----------



## HaShev

Alan Stallion said:


> *Kidney Bingos - Wire*


Have you ever heard of Urban Verbs, similar style to Wire?


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

HaShev said:


> Have you ever heard of Urban Verbs, similar style to Wire?



Can't say that I have. Thanks for sharing.

Anyhoo, one more from Wire...

*Ahead*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Primary - The Cure*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Posting just because her facial expressions are as bizarre as her vocalizations...  

*Naturträne (Rockpalast) - Nina Hagen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If You Leave Me Can I Come Too? - Mental As Anything*


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Lunatics Have Taken Over The Asylum - Fun Boy Three*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*President Am I - Slow Children*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Nobody Walks In L.A. - Missing Persons*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## iamwhatiseem

This will be unpopular... myself I consider the 80s the worst music decade since Rock n Roll got its start in the 50s. 
Just terrible. And what a ripoff. You would buy an album, and if you are lucky, maybe 3 good songs and the rest was shit.
The 80s was a time when artist were pumping out multiple albums a year... and pure trash was 80% of it.
  Not that there was no good music in the 80s... but it was a decade over flowing with bad music.


----------



## the other mike

One of their 80's tunes performed in 2017....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ride Like The Wind - Christopher Cross*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Against The Wind - Bob Seger*


----------



## skye

*It's My Turn - Diana Ross*


----------



## skye

Beautiful!!  1985


MAGA!



*Prince - 4 The Tears In Your Eyes (Official Music Video)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You're So Strong - Mental As Anything*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Life In A Northern Town - Dream Academy*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Separate Lives - Phil Collins & Marilyn Martin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tragedy - John Hunter*


----------



## skye

Great music while we wait the results of this election .....MAGA  

*Supertramp/ It's Raining Again*


----------



## skye

I know that I posted this before but....it's so amazing.... it's a 1980s tune having  a  1950s  sound.....what else do you want from life,  sweet babies??  



*Supertramp - My Kind Of Lady*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stray Cat Strut - Stray Cats*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sea Of Love - The Honeydrippers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lost In The Fifties Tonight - Ronnie Milsap*


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Fun Boy Three and Banarama  -  Our Lips Are Sealed*

First time I'd seen black and white musicians including women with instruments all playing together.
A rare case of a cover version being better than the original by American all-girl 'new wave' band the Go Go's.
The girls needed to 'punk' it (the song) up a bit and themselves, and come across as dirty sluts rather than the girls next door.


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Fine Young Cannibals  -  Suspicious Minds*


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Erasure  -  The Circus*


----------



## HaShev




----------



## HaShev




----------



## Blues Lifer




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## HaShev




----------



## skye

Best decade ever...

*Jan Hammer - Crockett's Theme (Miami Vice) NEW EDIT*


----------



## skye

A tribute to the 80s.


*Waiting For A Star To Fall*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rain Forest - Paul Hardcastle*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Heroine - The Edge and Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Something About You - Level 42*


----------



## HaShev

Forgot about this song, used to love dancing to this and headhunter...


----------



## HaShev




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Talk To Ya Later - The Tubes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just A Gigolo - Barbie and the Kens*


----------



## skye

Still with the Miami Vice vib.....one of the best TV shows ever.....




*Long Way To Go - Phil Collins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Also from _Miami Vice_

*In Dulce Decorum - The Damned*


----------



## Alan Stallion

_Miami Vice_ season 2 opener...

*You Belong To The City - Glenn Frey*


----------



## skye

Glorious 50s song from the mid 80s! 


*New Edition - Earth Angel*


----------



## skye

The  80s  the Best

*Wax ‎- Bridge To Your Heart  - 1987*


----------



## skye

Night y'all!  


*THE BANGLES If She Knew What She Wants*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Take no prisoners....


----------



## skye

*Robert Palmer - Johnny and Mary (Official Video)*


----------



## skye

*Harold Faltermeyer - Axel F (1984) Beverly Hills Cop - Soundtrack*


----------



## skye

*Frankie Goes To Hollywood - The Power Of Love*  -

1984-


----------



## the other mike




----------



## JOSweetHeart

This song will be 35 years old come 2021.


God bless you and the awesome act always!!!

Holly


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Fine Young Canibals  -  Johnny


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

Human League  -  Don't You Want Me


----------



## skye

*Glenn Frey - The Heat Is On (From "Beverly Hills Cop" Soundtrack)*


----------



## evenflow1969

skye said:


> oh boy ...wow
> 
> the 80s..........total wilderness.....total excess  ...but hey...ok.. wow the 80s
> 
> *Killing Joke - Eighties*


Yes the 80 were excessive to the extreme. I fell right into it. About all I remember of it were bars and baseball fields. I remember the baseball fields the most only place I was sober, well at least part of the time. I am pretty sure I got bounced out over bar in every National league town across the US. I listened to mainly 70s music at the time but I met my first true love dancing on a table to this song in of all places my home town.


----------



## skye

*Fleetwood Mac - Big Love (Official Music Video)*


----------



## evenflow1969




----------



## evenflow1969




----------



## skye

*Nik Kershaw - Wide Boy (1984)*


----------



## skye

Oh my friends....the best of the best  here  .....night y'all!

*Herbie Hancock - Rockit -1984*


----------



## Oz and the Orchestra

*Chris Rea  -  Staisby Girls*


----------



## skye

1982-

WOW
*Laurie Anderson - O Superman [Official Music Video]*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

has been posted before... but I love it...1985


*Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms *


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

beautiful....1982

*Jon and Vangelis - I'll Find My Way Home (with lyrics)*


----------



## the other mike

The album and song are 1989 - I believe this is 2006.....


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

love love love ....this song!    he-he


*Blondie - Island Of Lost Souls (1982)*


----------



## skye

*Who's Crying Now by Journey (1981)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*c30 c60 c90 Go - Bow Wow Wow*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Antmusic - Adam & The Ants*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Clampdown - The Clash*


----------



## skye

1985 -
*The Sun Always Shines on TV *


----------



## skye

oh ...lookie....when the 80s meet the 1920s..... so cool

"*Love* *Kills*" is a song by Freddie Mercury, and his first song recorded as a solo artist. It was originally used in Giorgio Moroder's 1984 restoration and edit of the 1927 silent film Metropolis, as part of the film's new soundtrack.

Wow ...nice vintage images

*Freddie Mercury - Love Kills (Official Video)*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

*Men At Work - Dr. Heckyll & Mr. Jive (Video)1983*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

God i love this.

*ELO - Is It Alright -1986*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*So Lonely - The Police*


----------



## Erinwltr

Sting looks like a faggot skunk predator.


----------



## MaryL

Mental as anything.


----------



## skye

*My Mine -- Hypnotic Tango Video HQ - 1983*


----------



## skye

Without The Police there are no 80s  



*The Police - Spirits In The Material World*


----------



## MaryL

Another 80s favorite, Kate Bush. Babushka.


----------



## skye

*Sting and  The Police "Fortress Around Your Heart" (lyrics) 1985-*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Time Out For Fun - Devo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Time - Alan Parsons Project*


----------



## the other mike

Happy Birthday to the late great Leon Russell....


----------



## skye

*Icehouse - Crazy (International Version) 1986*


----------



## skye

Beautiful.... "Great Southern Land" is a song by Australian rock band Icehouse. It was released in August 1982, 

*Icehouse - Great Southern Land*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Time The Avenger - The Pretenders*


----------



## skye

*Black Box - Ride on Time (Official Video)   1989   *


----------



## skye

*Bucks Fizz , The land of make believe,1981  *


----------



## skye

*It Bites_You'll Never Go To Heaven*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stand And Deliver - Adam and the Ants*


----------



## skye

He was  amazing, one of the best....great composer,  incredible harmonies , sadly he left us  too soon.
I'll post again because I love this song so much. Top of the 80s.


*Prince & The Revolution - Raspberry Beret (Official Music Video)*


----------



## skye

One of my fav songs ever! I mean it! love it so much!  

Fav band ever too ELO...


*Jeff Lynne's ELO "Is It Alright" 1985*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Vanishing Point - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Of The Common People - Paul Young*


----------



## skye

Crossing  across the pond to Italy 1980s....nice WOW how I love Italy!

*Tu dimmi un cuore ce l'hai*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Speaking of Italy...

*I Like Chopin - Gazebo*


----------



## skye

Very nice!!!!   ^^^


----------



## skye

1978....almost 1980


We love Italy.... we love the pyramids too LOL ....we love both...hey....why not? 



*Tu come stai - Claudio Baglioni*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Another Italian act...

*Tarzan Boy - Baltimora*

Sing along now! You know the lyrics...
Oh-oh Oh-oh-oh-oh-oh-oh- oh-oh-oh!


----------



## Alan Stallion

More Italo disco...

*Call Me - Spagna*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Now a stop into Germany...

Finally on Nena's official channel!

The English version
*99 Red Balloons - Nena*

And the original German version
*99 Luftballons - Nena*


----------



## skye

Claudio Baglione...  is this  still the 80s? or late 70s? something.

It's still  Italy....  for sure....it's still style...and beauty..................and ITALY


*Claudio Baglioni - Avrai (testo)*


----------



## skye

WOW how I love this....

love love love!~

 1980s Italy
*Dimmi Che Mi Ami, Che Mi Ami, Che Tu Ami Solo Me*


----------



## skye

Loving that song! ^^^^^

Loving it a lot....


----------



## skye

Still  liking the Italian vibe here, 


*Dolce Piu' Dolce - by Nada 1980s*


----------



## skye

Still Italy 1980s


*"M'innamoro di te"- by  Ricchi E Poveri 1981*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wonderin' - Neil Young*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Kid's American - Matthew Wilder*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cry Just A Little Bit - Shakin' Stevens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Twisting By The Pool - Dire Straits*


----------



## skye

The Romantics - Forever Yours 1980​


----------



## skye

Slow Hand - Pointer Sisters 1981​


----------



## skye

so many great songs from the 80s.

Robbie Dupree: Steal away​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pressure - Billy Joel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Misfit - Curiosity Killed The Cat*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Turn Me Loose - Loverboy*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Money For Nothing - Dire Straits*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

skye said:


> Slow Hand - Pointer Sisters 1981​


I love their video for the "Neutron Dance" song.   


God bless you and the beautiful precious usher in the video always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion

Released in 1979, peaked in February of 1980...

*Cruisin' - Smokey Robinson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Passion - Rod Stewart*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Radio Free Europe - R.E.M.*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Storms in Africa - Enya*


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

One of my favs......


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let Me Be Your Pirate - Nena*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rette Mich - Nena*


----------



## lennypartiv

Mexican Radio by Wall of Voodoo


----------



## lennypartiv

Two of Hearts by Stacey Q


----------



## lennypartiv

Words by Missing Persons


----------



## lennypartiv

Heart and Soul by T'Pau


----------



## lennypartiv

These Dreams by Heart


----------



## lennypartiv

Point of No Return by Expose


----------



## lennypartiv

Alone by Heart


----------



## lennypartiv

When the Children Cry by White Lion


----------



## lennypartiv

Luka by Suzanne Vega.  This song was almost not released.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*On Your Shore - Enya*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shock The Monkey - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Deadbeat Club - The B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Don't Mind At All - Bourgeois Tagg*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ain't Even Done With The Night - John Mellencamp*


----------



## skye

My Mine was an Italo Disco trio, founded in Terni, Italy, in 1983.


My Mine -- Hypnotic Tango Video HQ​


----------



## skye

The Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut • TopPop-  1981.​
Doesn't get more 80s !


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Having It All - Patsy Kensit*


----------



## skye

One of the reasons I adore the music of the 1980s and before, is Aretha....she is the best!  best music, best lyrics, best rhythm, best everything!  

My favorite song for  the year 1985..yes I have posted it  before but wow... how it lingers in my soul LOL

Aretha Franklin - Who's Zoomin' Who? (Official Lyric Video)​


----------



## bluzman61

"Come On Eileen", by Dexy's Midnight Runners is one of my favorite one-hit wonders.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hot For Teacher - Van Halen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*My Girl And Me - Gangway*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Numbers With Wings - The Bongos*


----------



## Likkmee

skye said:


> One of the reasons I adore the music of the 1980s and before, is Aretha....she is the best!  best music, best lyrics, best rhythm, best everything!
> 
> My favorite song for  the year 1985..yes I have posted it  before but wow... how it lingers in my soul LOL
> 
> Aretha Franklin - Who's Zoomin' Who? (Official Lyric Video)​


ZOOMIN ??? Was CV-21 already here back then ?


----------



## bluzman61

I like XTC's work in the 80's, especially "Senses Working Overtime".


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Brass In Pocket - The Pretenders*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Can Do Magic - America*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Change - Tears For Fears*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Double Dutch Bus - Frankie Smith*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Disturb This Groove - The System*


----------



## bluzman61

Whip It! - Devo


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lady Killer - The Vandals*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Planet Doesn't Mind - X-Visitors*

A local (San Jose) alt-favorite


----------



## skye

Spandau Ballet - Gold (HD Remastered) 1983​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Voodoo - Rachel Sweet*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pretty Persuasion - R.E.M.*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Time - INXS*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What Do All The People Know - The Monroes*


----------



## HaShev

Best friend was friends of this band we used to be invited to see often: FUN to dance to and cool audiences.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Still They Ride - Journey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Could Never Take The Place Of Your Man - Prince*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*We Close Our Eyes - Oingo Boingo*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kayleigh - Marillion*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Why Me? - Irene Cara*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Happy first day of Summer!

*First Day Of Summer - Tony Carey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Summer Of Love - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Summertime Girls - Y&T*


----------



## skye

love The Romantics.....luv em'
The Romantics - National Breakout​


----------



## skye

wow the 80s.....always fresh.....always like taken fresh out the oven LOL...wow

The Romantics - When I Look In Your Eyes​


----------



## skye

......and last but least ....we have posted a million times before....but it sounds as good as day one in  the 1980s!


  


The Romantics - What I Like About You (Video)​


----------



## skye

move over Beatles... 


The Romantics - Forever Yours​


----------



## skye

And before one retires  lol....  

Nice...ta ta my friends!

Talking In Your Sleep - The Romantics​


----------



## skye

Mr. Mister - Is It Love (live performance)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*'Cause I'm A Blonde - Julie Brown*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Homecoming Queen's Got A Gun - Julie Brown*


----------



## skye

The Human League - Don't You Want Me (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Lost On Jeopardy - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Living With A Hernia - Weird Al Yankovic*


----------



## skye

Across the pond had its  few charms too...my friends!


Madness - House of Fun (Official Video)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Set Me Free (Rosa Lee) - Los Lobos*


----------



## skye

late 80s here ....1989

love this!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Soulsister "The Way To Your Heart"​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*How 'Bout Us - Champaign*


----------



## skye

"King of Wishful Thinking" is a 1990 song by the British pop duo Go West....but it was recorded late 1989 so I'll post here.

OMG how good is this!


Go West - King Of Wishful Thinking (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Still Believe - Brenda K. Starr*


----------



## skye

skye said:


> "King of Wishful Thinking" is a 1990 song by the British pop duo Go West....but it was recorded late 1989 so I'll post here.
> 
> OMG how good is this!
> 
> 
> Go West - King Of Wishful Thinking (Official Music Video)​




That's my favorite song of the late 80s!  By far! 
Go West - King Of Wishful Thinking​
I love That tune  so much!


----------



## Alan Stallion

The early 80s had a brief spell of Medleys being popular. One example...

*Hooked On Big Bands: Glenn Miller Medley - Frank Barber Orchestra*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Johnny Hates Jazz - Shattered Dreams 1988​


----------



## skye

1988 says good night to y'all!!!  


Inxs - Need you tonight​


----------



## skye

....great music from across the pond in the 80s.

this is another  winner for me.


Talk Talk - Life's What You Make It (Official Video)​


----------



## skye

Released as its first single in January 1984.


Talk Talk - It's My Life ( Official Video)​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Dire Straits - Tunnel Of Love​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Never get tired of listening to this....

Dire Straits - Brothers In Arms​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

very 1981 kind of tune... nice....sweet

Jesse Winchester - "Say What"​


----------



## skye

Games People Play- The Alan Parsons Project​


----------



## skye

More 80s vibe


Duran Duran - Notorious (Official Music Video)​


----------



## skye

more Duran Duran 80s...

Duran Duran - Is There Something I Should Know? (Official Music Video)​


----------



## skye

here it's all 1980s...it doesn't get more  80s than that.... girls  haircut and all...nice


Olivia Newton John - Physical (Original Version) 1981 HQ​


----------



## skye

beautiful music....this is I think 1986

Talk Talk - "Time It's Time" (Epic Video)​


----------



## skye

George Harrison - Got My Mind Set On You​


----------



## skye

I adore this song...that I've posted before... it's super...total loveliness...

Vanessa Paradis - Joe Le Taxi 1987​


----------



## skye

My favorite....one of my many favorites from Aretha Franklin ...but this has to be tops! I miss her music....1987



Aretha Franklin - Jimmy Lee (Official Music Video)​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Sade has some of the best grooves ever.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Billy Joel - You're Only Human (Second Wind) (Official Video)​


----------



## skye

Mick Jagger - Just Another Night - 1985​
nice nice nice ..... hmmm   ...night y'all


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*When The World Is Running Down, You Make The Best of What's Still Around - The Police*


----------



## skye

1981   love Eric Clapton...very much so....




ERIC CLAPTON : I CAN'T STAND IT​


----------



## skye

A Little in Love - Cliff Richard.   ​


----------



## Ringo




----------



## skye

oh....my ....yum 1981
Michael McDonald - I Keep Forgettin'​


----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

oh yes you can too... like magic...yes ...lol
America - You Can Do Magic-​


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## Oddball




----------



## skye

Miss Sun early 1980s​


----------



## Oddball

Horns give that totally fat sound....


----------



## skye

so much fun.................. love it!


Should I Stay Or Should I Go - The Clash - Album: Combat Rock (1982)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Far From Over - Frank Stallone*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hang Fire - The Rolling Stones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Understanding - Bob Seger*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Circle - Edie Brickell & New Bohemians*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Debuted on Billboard in December of '79; peaked in 1980...

*An American Dream - Nitty Gritty Dirt Band (as the Dirt Band) featuring Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Have Placed A Chill In My Heart - Eurythmics*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Spy For The F.B.I. - The Untouchables*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fat - "Weird Al" Yankovic*


----------



## buttercup




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shy Boy - Bananarama*


----------



## skye

Let me see what year... ok  it's 1981- 82


Harden My Heart - Quarterflash (Remastered)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Thin Line Between Love And Hate - Pretenders*


----------



## skye

One of the most beautiful tunes of the early 80s....  how I love this....I mean this ...


Adrian Gurvitz Classic​


----------



## skye

TONI BASIL - Mickey​


----------



## Alan Stallion

skye,
let's bust out some of those early 80s break-dancin' moves.... 

*Breakin'... There's No Stoppin' Us - Ollie and Jerry*


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> skye,
> let's bust out some of those early 80s break-dancin' moves....
> 
> *Breakin'... There's No Stoppin' Us - Ollie and Jerry*



wow! love! Thank you! Alan!


----------



## skye

and digging deep into the 1980s....this was the 1980s sound.....everybody was handsome then...

Models - I Hear Motion (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

This thread needs to get funkier...

*Doo Wa Ditty (Blow That Thing) - Zapp*

You're welcome.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Are In My System - The System*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Dropped A Bomb On Me - The Gap Band*


----------



## skye

Real Life - Catch Me I’m Falling (1984) Official Video​
This song is among my 20 top  1980s favorites....love love luv...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Didn't We Almost Have It All - Whitney Houston*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Romancing The Stone - Eddy Grant*


----------



## skye

I respect the 80s.... very high energy there...it will never get as good as the 1980s or the 1920s.....

Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Official Video)​


----------



## skye

more

"Love and Pride"  by King 1984 ....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Out of Mind, Out of Sight - Models*


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> I respect the 80s.... very high energy there...it will never get as good as the 1980s or the 1920s.....
> 
> Dead Or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record) (Official Video)​



That's a cool 80s song.

Haven't really liked a lot of the recent 80s ones posted lately.


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> *Out of Mind, Out of Sight - Models*


 
Well now.....I do like that....so very 80s!   yeah


----------



## skye

posting   this  tune again.... from the 80s ....again and again yes...because the 80s are the best!

Nik Kershaw - The Riddle (Official Video) 1984​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*We Don't Need Another Hero (Thunderdome) - Tina Turner*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Same Old Scene - Roxy Music*


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> *Same Old Scene - Roxy Music*




with all respect...........

do you even listen to the amazing songs we are posting here? 

like this song I posted now? do you even care ? or is just post post post? LOL without even listening?


Real Life - Catch Me I’m Falling (1984) Official Video​


----------



## Alan Stallion

skye said:


> with all respect...........
> 
> do you even listen to the amazing songs we are posting here?
> 
> like this song I posted now? do you even care ? or is just post post post? LOL without even listening?
> 
> 
> Real Life - Catch Me I’m Falling (1984) Official Video​



Sometimes I listen, sometimes I don't. It depends.
Looking over the last 20 posts, and of your posts...

Harden My Heart - Quarterflash, love it, played it hundreds of times, didn't play it this time around since I played it recently on my player.
Adrian Gurvitz Classic - never heard it before, played it to check it out.
Toni Basil - Mickey - video was unavailable for me to play because of copyright
Models - I Hear Motion - never heard before, played it; responded with the Models song I was familiar with.
Real Life - Catch Me I'm Falling - played hundreds of times and still love it. Listening to it again right now, and has excellent audio quality.
Dead or Alive - You Spin Me Round (Like a Record - Played hundreds of times, didn't play it this time around.
Love and Pride by King - love the studio version - first time hearing this particular live version.
Nik Kershaw - The Riddle - "this video is unavailable" - so I didn't play it.

Always looking for good music I have yet to discover and I will comment when I feel is necessary.


----------



## skye

^^^     ((( Thank you, Alan, I do  appreciate your reply )))


----------



## Alan Stallion

*So You Ran - Orion the Hunter*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Going Underground - The Jam*


----------



## skye

I like it.....1982.... what's not to like of the 1980s?


Trio Da Da Da Official Video​


----------



## skye

Minimum Love -  by  Mac McAnally  1983​


----------



## skye

...and with this beautiful song of 1983 by Diana Ross.....so reminiscent of lovely early 1960s songs ...

I say good night to y'all.


Diana Ross - So Close​


----------



## HaShev

I told Jade Starling this was my favorite 
Pretty Poison song, surpassing Tuxedomoon's original version which was one of my favorite all around songs. It was her favorite as well.
 It was one of those throw in red plastic sheet 45's added to a vinyl 45, so those being unstable to play, she was so nice that she offered to send me a more playable form of the song.


----------



## Blues Lifer




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and them always!!!

Holly


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

A lot of people refer to 'You Give Love A Bad Name' as 'Shot Through The Heart'.

That is incorrect.

This is Shot through the Heart...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Alan Stallion said:


> *Gimme All Your Lovin' - ZZ Top*


RIP Dusty Hill

*Sharped Dressed Man - ZZ Top*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you and Miss T always!!!

Holly (a fan of her for 30 years now)


----------



## skye

1989-1990 ZZ Top RIP Dusty

good as it gets!

ZZ Top - My Head's In Mississippi (Official Music Video)​


----------



## skye

Boys Do Fall In Love-  1984 - by Robin Gibb​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Samson and Delilah - Bad Manners*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bang The Drum All Day - Bad Manners*
(Todd Rundgren cover)


----------



## skye

Naked Eyes - When The Lights Go Out (Official Video) 1983​


----------



## skye

great music from  83


Elton John - Kiss The Bride​

​


----------



## skye

More 80s greatness...best harmonies best music.




Elton John - I Don't Wanna Go On With You Like That​


----------



## the other mike

It's tough being USMB's only Mariah Carey fan.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Angelo said:


> It's tough being USMB's only Mariah Carey fan.


Oh, I wouldn't say that. You'll find a little more love for her on the 90s stash thread, since her first album didn't drop until 1990.


----------



## the other mike

Alan Stallion said:


> Oh, I wouldn't say that. You'll find a little more love for her on the 90s stash thread, since her first album didn't drop until 1990.


I forgot.
Alzheimer's beginning to kick in probably.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

Forgotten minor hit...

*Baby Come Back - Billy Rankin*


----------



## Desperado




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Strung Out - Steve Perry*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*We Close Our Eyes - Go West*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*That's All - Genesis*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Underground - Men At Work*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Punk Rock Girl - The Dead Milkmen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*In A Lonely Place - Smithereens* (*Suzanne Vega* on background vocals)


I didn't realize until today she sang on this song.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Jet Stream - Grover Washington Jr.*


----------



## skye

if I may.... interrupt here for a second or two. 

Hall & Oates | Everything Your Heart Desires  1988​


----------



## skye

Richard Marx - Endless Summer Nights Live- mid to late 80s​


----------



## skye

Hello Down Under Hello!

Hello 1980s ...in the sky....yes

Inxs - Guns in the sky​


----------



## skye

I like INXS ....circa 1980s. and late 80s


Very much.


----------



## skye

good night ...to you all....(((Night)))



INXS - In Vain​


----------



## skye

XTC - Dying  - 1986​


----------



## skye

I'm depressed this is a good song to be depressed with

Holding Back the Years- Simply Red​


----------



## skye

The power of love....yes, the only power in the Universe

This is from 1984...and Eternal


Frankie Goes To Hollywood - The Power Of Love​


----------



## Blues Lifer




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Best Friend - The English Beat*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Oldest Story In The World - The Plimsouls*


----------



## skye

hmmm ....totally exquisite ....1983 song with 1920s video from the  German movie "Metropolis"....wow and  wow! doesn't get better than this... sisters and brothers!!!!!

Thomas Dolby "She Blinded Me With Science" meets "Metropolis" Music Video​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*We Do What We're Told (Milgram's 37) - Peter Gabriel*


----------



## skye

Yes!yesyesyes lol   love this


TAKE ME TO THE RIVER ~ TALKING HEADS ~ (Lyrics)​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

1989 almost touching the 90s...


Kylie Minogue - Hand On Your Heart - Official Video​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Model - Kraftwerk*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stairway To Heaven - Far Corporation*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*18 and Life - Skid Row*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ooh Ooh Song - Pat Benatar*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Life In The Slaw Lane - Kip Addotta*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*So Important - Sparks*


----------



## rupol2000

This was the kind of music in the late USSR and early 90s. It was romantic music with very beautiful oriental faces, then there were many beautiful women, and Russia was considered a country of beauties, now all this has evaporated, only nostalgia remains.


This naive group drove the entire female sex of the USSR crazy, gathered huge stadiums, Yuri Shatunov was like Thomas Anders for Western women.
He comes from the Urals, then there were many Ural musicians both in pop music and in rock, this is now also in the past

Ekaterina Boldysheva is still performing, and she is still a beauty, but she is not promoted.
Now on stage there are only freaks and the most primitive music is in trend.


----------



## rupol2000

Here is her modern performance, here she is almost 50, as slender and beautiful as in 20, this type of woman does not age
it's really amazing
This is a real goddess, I'd be scared to touch her hand


----------



## rupol2000

and the Ural rock was something like this then.


now one of these guys is completely drunk
They copied the "the cure" a bit but they as much better


----------



## rupol2000




----------



## skye

Dave Stewart & Barbara Gaskin - It's My Party -1981​


----------



## skye

wow the 80s...very special time on this planet for many lucky ones ....

Lindsey Buckingham - Trouble (Official Music Video)​


----------



## skye

Oh yeah ....we love the 80s ...so much fun!

Righeira Vamos a la playa 1983​


----------



## lg325

Not sure if its already posted but this one is dedicated to a real terrific young woman I knew back then, it was her favorite.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Evening Falls - Enya*


----------



## skye

1980s Madonna


Madonna - Live To Tell (Official Video)​


----------



## skye

And this song that I particularly love...   adore this song

Madonna - Pretender [1984]​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Seven Bridges Road {live} - Eagles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bad {live - Wide Awake in America} - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Slave To Love - Bryan Ferry*


----------



## skye

Classic 1980s like stepping back in time....

Gazebo - Lunatic (Remastered Video) (1983)​


----------



## skye

ohhh this is  good rythm !
Stray Cats - Stray Cat Strut (Official video)  early 80s​


----------



## skye

And with  this totally awesome song from the 80s....doesn't  get any better.....  


I say nite y'all ....

Tired of Toein' the Line - by Rocky Burnette​


----------



## Natural Citizen

Alan Stallion said:


> *Slave To Love - Bryan Ferry*



I was just listening to this the other day in my car. It's in my Miami Vice tv series music. Good tune.


----------



## Natural Citizen

skye said:


> And with  this totally awesome song from the 80s....doesn't  get any better.....
> 
> 
> I say nite y'all ....
> 
> Tired of Toein' the Line - by Rocky Burnette​



Good groove.


----------



## Natural Citizen

lg325 said:


> Not sure if its already posted but this one is dedicated to a real terrific young woman I knew back then, it was her favorite.


She had some good music. Shame she died so young.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

Chillax music...


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## Natural Citizen

basquebromance said:


>



''Just because we wear lipstick don't mean we can't kick your ass.''

Heh heh.


First 10 seconds...


----------



## sparky

Natural Citizen said:


> ''Just because we wear lipstick don't mean we can't kick your ass.''
> 
> Heh heh.
> 
> 
> First 10 seconds...


8:40.....  ~S~


----------



## Natural Citizen

sparky said:


> 8:40.....  ~S~



Well. They were certainly swimming in it. So I guess it was likely accurate symbolism. Kind of scwewy, though.

Anyway. We better get outta here, sparky, think we're probably corrupting the wholesome nature of the 80s thread.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Thing about the 80s, though, was that there were so many different factions. For lack of a better word.

Like, for instance, I would never wear those parachute pants back then. My friends would kick my ass. I wouldn't blame em either.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Olivia Newton-John - Physical (Official Video)​


----------



## skye

YES - Owner of a Lonely Heart (Official Music Video)​


----------



## skye

The 80s were  a very special time.... very particular.... very full of strange feelings... always to be remembered, until we die.

PAUL YOUNG - Everytime You Go Away (Extended Version) | Audio HD | Radio 80s Like​


----------



## the other mike

Has the world changed since 1983 or what ? That was the year Scarface came out and I was living it up on Hilton Head Island.


----------



## the other mike




----------



## MisterBeale

"In an interview, Cohen told the following story:  A few years ago, Bob Dylan and I drank coffee in Paris. At that time, he performed the song Hallelujah at his concerts and asked me how long it took to write it. I said: "Two years, almost entirely." He was shocked. Then we started talking about his song I And I and I asked: “How much time did you spend writing it?” He said: “Almost 15 minutes”. I almost fell off the chair. And the funny thing is that I lied. In fact, the Hallelujah took almost 5 years. Of course, and he lied. It probably took him about ten minutes."


----------



## Ringo




----------



## MisterBeale




----------



## skye

Daryl Hall & John Oates - Out of Touch - with scenes from the movie Casablanca.​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike

Help, I'm steppin' into the Twilight Zone
Place is a madhouse, feels like being cloned
My beacon's been moved under moon and star
Where am I to go now that I've gone too far?


----------



## the other mike

A 70's song performed in the 80's


----------



## skye

1980s Christmas sound...🎅🎅🎅 do you like skiing? I love it!



Pretenders - 2000 Miles (Official Music Video)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

More Christmas 80s style

*She Won't Be Home - Erasure*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Do They Know It's Christmas? - Band Aid*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Christmas Wrapping - The Waitresses*


----------



## skye

Thank God It's Christmas - Queen. 1984​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fairytale of New York - The Pogues featuring Kirsty MacColl*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Merry Christmas (I Don't Want To Fight Tonight) - The Ramones*


----------



## skye

87

 love this


Vanessa Paradis - Joe Le Taxi (Clip Officiel remasterisé)​


----------



## the other mike

*1**98**9*


----------



## skye

Depeche Mode - Strangelove (Official Video)​


----------



## skye

of course I   also love this from the 80s from across the pond...

Of Course!!!!!



Shakin' Stevens - You Drive Me Crazy (Official HD Video)​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## the other mike




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Please, Please, Please, Let Me Get What I Want - The Smiths*


----------



## the other mike

Time to kick it up a notch for Santa Claus.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bigmouth Strikes Again - The Smiths*


----------



## skye

God! I love this song from the great Dionne Warwick, from 1982, beyond what words can say!😍

Dionne Warwick - Heartbreaker - Dionne Warwick​


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Another version of this because I like it.

Vanessa Paradis - Joe Le Taxi France 1987​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Party Out Of Bounds - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pulling Mussels (From The Shell) - Squeeze*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Talk of the Town - The Pretenders*


----------



## skye

music from the early  80s... with great vintage images!

Ottawan - Hands Up (1981)​


----------



## skye

ah....the Eighties.... I like the 80s.............. I like the 20s  and even more the 30s

but oh...how I like the 80s  right  now

Paul Young - Wherever I Lay My Hat (That's My Home)​


----------



## skye

another 80s tune​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## the other mike

Christopher Cross.....
Nice solo at the end.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Year's Day - U2*


----------



## skye

life was good  in Argentina in the early 80s.

Soda Stereo - Nada Personal  (Nothing Personal)​


----------



## skye

Argentina Soda Stereo...

Tele K - Soda Stereo​


----------



## skye

nice music in 80s Argentina.
Julia Zenko - Escapando (Escaping)​


----------



## skye

wahh ....hahh  

GIT-ES POR AMOR​


----------



## skye

JACKSON BROWNE - Somebody's Baby (Live 1982)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Golden Brown - The Stranglers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Skin Deep - The Stranglers*


----------



## skye

1986 then.....cool....like it.... like a whole lot too!

why so serious? 
Electric Light Orchestra - So Serious (Official Video)​


----------



## Alan Stallion

From the same album

*Calling America - Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Love A Rainy Night - Eddie Rabbitt*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Someone Could Lose A Heart Tonight - Eddie Rabbitt*


----------



## skye

No words to say how much I like this song...

E.L.O. Starlight (Lyric Video)​


----------



## skye

Pet Shop Boys - What Have I Done To Deserve This (Official Video) with Dusty.​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Always On My Mind - Pet Shop Boys*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dream Attack - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Between Something And Nothing - The Ocean Blue*


----------



## the other mike




----------



## skye

Naturally -  Huey Lewis & The News- 1986​
God how I love this song!!!!


----------



## skye

The same song  as above but live!  like him a lot.

Naturally Live! Huey Lewis & The News 1987​


----------



## skye

Huey Lewis And The News - It Hit Me Like A Hammer​


----------



## lg325

the other mike said:


>


Thanks for posting this I had forgotten how good this group really was.


----------



## skye

OHHHHH............ Huey Lewis.....you are the best!



Huey Lewis And The News - If This Is It (Official Music Video)​


----------



## MaryL

1986, I am listening to my Sony Walkman...


----------



## skye

Huey Lewis and The News - Finally Found A Home - Instrumental​


----------



## skye

Great   80s instrumental that one by Huey Lewis and the News!  ^^  love it!


----------



## skye

Great you like   this instrumental too, lg325  thank you....I appreciate it!


----------



## skye

One last  from Huey Lewis and the News....live from 1987


Huey Lewis & The News - Simple As That​


----------



## skye

Great song year 1988


The Go-Betweens - Streets of your town​


----------



## skye

Australian Crawl - Daughters Of The Northern Coast (1982)​


----------



## skye

one last from Down Under...gorgeous song too!


Split Enz - Message To My Girl (1984)​


----------



## MaryL

Kate Bush...


----------



## lg325

MaryL said:


> Kate Bush...


*Interesting performance*


----------



## MaryL

Peter Gabriel:


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Key Largo - Bertie Higgins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Right Here - The Go-Betweens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Was There Anything I Could Do - The Go-Betweens*


----------



## beautress

This is one of the most astonishingly beautiful pieces of music written in my lifetime... and it was written by and performed by Carly Simon. "Never Been Gone"

​


----------



## skye

With what was happening in  81....it all comes alive so to speak.

A Little In Love - Cliff Richard - 1981​


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## lg325

Great band


----------



## skye

Since............ when it comes to my songs... he-he.... I'm not  like the kind of person who says.................... you like them and you leave them ...no...no...no   

so here it is again the song I posted  a little above....night y'all  LOL 

A Little In Love - Cliff Richard - 1981​


----------



## skye

ABC - The Look Of Love (Official Video) 1982-​


----------



## Alan Stallion

80s songs with sax solos = 80s awesomeness

*The One You Love - Glenn Frey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Do You Believe In Love - Huey Lewis & The News*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Belly of the Whale - Burning Sensations*


----------



## konradv

10,000 Maniacs- Like the Weather


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Plus One - Haircut 100*


----------



## skye

Icehouse - Love In Motion  1981​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Frontier - Donald Fagen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lenny - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## skye

skye said:


> Icehouse - Love In Motion  1981​




I am loving that tune....if I may say so myself....totally loving it


Listening to it over and over.....and over


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Trouble In Paradise - Al Jarreau*


----------



## skye

Go to the other threads and pollute those jezz

thanks  Alan Stallion  bye


----------



## Alan Stallion

Who pissed in your Wheaties tonight?


----------



## skye

Alan Stallion said:


> Who pissed in your Wheaties tonight?




go away ...pollute other music shit....thanks...leave this clean. lol


----------



## skye

Crazy - Icehouse. 1987​


----------



## skye

Erth Dreaming Of You 1986​


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

Its Raining Again Supertramp  (1982)​


----------



## skye

Oh Boy! do I like him or what.....not his politics but his voice his music...🥰

1985


That's Why I'm Here - James Taylor.​


----------



## skye

Still 1985  🥰 


Song For You Far Away - James Taylor​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love Of A Lifetime - Chaka Khan*


----------



## skye

I like Chaka Khan!!!   ^^^


----------



## skye

The Call-Everywhere I Go- ​


----------



## skye

And because the 80s is King.....over and  over we will post this  LOL!


Tune, rhythm, music baby.....and all of the above! we love the 80s !

Rick Astley - Never Gonna Give You Up (Official Music Video)    over and over yes​


----------



## skye

Amazing!     
Ai No Corrida - QUINCY JONES '1981​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Take Me Home - Phil Collins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Your Wildest Dreams - The Moody Blues*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Know You're Out There Somewhere - The Moody Blues*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Is The Time - Billy Joel*


----------



## skye

MONDO ROCK - State Of The Heart -1981​


----------



## skye

nicely 80s .....
Mondo Rock - In Another Love (1983)​


----------



## skye

One last song from Mondo Rock

good night.

Mondo Rock - Modern Bop 1984​


----------



## skye

Great cover version!​​Pseudo Echo - Funky Town- 1986 ​


----------



## Failzero

The Plimsouls “ A Million Miles Away “


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

Here's a NENA song I'm sure I've never posted...

*Irgendwie Irgendwo Irgendwann - NENA*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Nur geträumt - Nena*

Released in America under the English-language version "Just A Dream" and was the follow up to 99 Red Balloons. In Germany, this song preceded 99 Luftballons.


----------



## Alan Stallion

One of my all-time favorites from the 1980s...

*Lass Mich Dein Pirat Sein (Let Me Be Your Pirate) - Nena*


Here's the English-language version if you prefer...

*Let Me Be Your Pirate - Nena*

Gotta love that sax!

_Reposted since my original post's videos are unavailable._


----------



## skye

omigod! this is the first time in my life I listen to this! what a  fantastic  and  absolutely gorgeous song!

LUV it so so so much!  luv luv luv luv luv......

 he-he LOL   but  I do love it...it's true  ....cross my heart.



Genesis - That's All (Official Music Video) -1983​


----------



## skye

Again ....because the 80s were the supernatural....and totaly   intense and passionate !!! 100% conservative

The 80s my fav decade .....after my vintage ones.

Killing Joke - Eighties​


----------



## skye

Wow how I like Huey Lewis...I will leave it there LOL  where are you Huey LOL....hmmm?

Doing It All For My Baby​


----------



## skye

Only the best here....  only the very best.

Naturally - Huey Lewis & The News​


----------



## skye

Good night then.


----------



## skye

Again... because .we have this thing for the 80s!  

Rocky Burnette - Tired Of Toein' The Line 1980​


----------



## skye

This  from 1985

Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill - Official Music Video -​


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

*If I'd Been The One - .38 Special*


----------



## ralfy




----------



## The Duke

This probably isn't in the "genre" so much, but I heard it yesterday and it's from the 80s.


----------



## The Duke

Alan Stallion said:


> *If I'd Been The One - .38 Special*


Didn't they steal Lynyrd Skynyrd's equipment?


----------



## Brick Gold

I like the new wave 80s synth dance


----------



## Erinwltr

skye said:


> This  from 1985
> 
> Kate Bush - Running Up That Hill - Official Music Video -​


Kate is really good.


----------



## skye

The Passions - I'm in Love with a German Film Star -1981​


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This was done in 1984 and yeah, it was never on the radio, but who cares. Sometimes the best songs are never there to begin with.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman who sings first)


----------



## Ringel05




----------



## Natural Citizen

From the "Night Of The Comet'' soundtrack, 1984...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Holding Out For A Hero - Bonnie Tyler*


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Erinwltr

Natural Citizen said:


> From the "Night Of The Comet'' soundtrack, 1984...


Is that Robert Beltran at :29?


----------



## Erinwltr

Natural Citizen said:


> From the "Night Of The Comet'' soundtrack, 1984...


Cool cheezzy 80s.  Gotta love it.  I'll post some cheezzy Rick!


----------



## Erinwltr




----------



## Natural Citizen

Erinwltr said:


> Cool cheezzy 80s.  Gotta love it.  I'll post some cheezzy Rick!



There's a lot of really good, obscure songs on some of those old 80s movie soundtracks.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Erinwltr said:


> Is that Robert Beltran at :29?



Yeah.


----------



## GMCGeneral

No, that's not Patrice doing lead vocals but that IS "Ready" Freddie Washington with that familiar slap bassline on her tune "Forget Me Nots" from 1980.


----------



## GMCGeneral

In 1983, after their "Electric Universe" album; Earth, Wind & Fire was placed on hiatus for a few years.  In that time, both frontman Maurice White and vocal master Philip Bailey released solo projects.  In 1987, EWF returned with their "Touch The World" album and hit with "System of Survival".


----------



## GMCGeneral

These two artists were primarily responsible for the Blues resurgence of the 1980s.  SRV during the first half and Robert Cray from 1987 on.  Even Eric Clapton rediscovered his Blues roots and collaborated with the legendary BB King.


----------



## Blaster




----------



## Blaster




----------



## skye

hmmm

Wet Wet Wet - Angel Eyes (Official Video) 1987​


----------



## skye

this


Wet Wet Wet - Sweet Surrender -1989​


----------



## skye

one last  1980s for tonight by Wet Wet Wet! hmm  yes



Wet Wet Wet - Wishing I Was Lucky (Official Music Video)​


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This was never on the radio, but it was first shown on April 30, 1984.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman)


----------



## skye

it's the 80s!  lol 



Cockroaches - Wait U​


----------



## skye

ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


we like......we love



Icehouse - Love In Motion  -  1981​


----------



## Alan Stallion

*All Roads Lead To Rome - The Stranglers*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## skye

I love this one too! ....so many great songs out there from the 80s!



Anne Murray - Lucky me​


----------



## skye

wow! .....how I like that song ^^^


----------



## Natural Citizen

Dang, I forgot about Anne Murray. She put out a lot of good music over the years. I don't have any of her albums either. Should probably try to find one of her greatest hits albums.


----------



## Natural Citizen

Anyway. Since we're bumping the 80s thread, I'm listening to Device's 1986 album.

That's Holly Knight there, btw...


----------



## skye

Since its the 80s we must post this song one million times LOL....


----------



## Alan Stallion

*KUSA - The Uptones*


----------



## The Duke

Blaster said:


>


That's 70s.


----------



## The Duke




----------



## Alan Stallion

Another Holly Knight song (with Nick Gilder)...

*The Warrior - Scandal featuring Patty Smyth*

Patty Smyth hates the video, BTW


----------



## skye

and this the ultimate 80s song! ............hey we are talking about the 80s right? ok then...


Killing Joke - Eighties​


----------



## The Duke

Oh! All the Prince and Prince affiliated music is 80s


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke




----------



## Natural Citizen

The Duke said:


> That's 70s.


I tell ya. Some people...


----------



## Natural Citizen

Anyway, you guys waited too late to bump the 80s thread. I already turned my tunes off for the night and I'm going to bed. It's well beyond my bed time.


----------



## skye

Prince will be one of the best ever!he and his talent is very much missed!


Prince & The Revolution - Raspberry Beret (Official Music Video)​


----------



## The Duke

Bah, late 80s.


----------



## The Duke

skye said:


> Prince will be one of the best ever!he and his talent is very much missed!
> 
> 
> Prince & The Revolution - Raspberry Beret (Official Music Video)​


Oh, he was a musical genius, indeed he was! His music was everywhere in the 80s.


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

Yes, music has declined since the Prince days. We as the human race are in dire need of musical talent these days.
Prince was extremely over the top, but I'm thinking he was the last musical genius we've had. I know Clinton is still alive, but Prince is/was better. Clinton is a musical genius too. That's George, not Bill.


----------



## The Duke

Prince wrote this:

You can tell it, too.


----------



## skye

Nice  Prince...80s sound...yes... miss that 80s sound.... I just do LOL  OK?

Prince - Uptown (Official Music Video)​


----------



## The Duke

Oh! Barely slipping in with the 1989 QJ/Janet Jackson.


What happened to entertainers? This is real talent here!


----------



## The Duke

skye said:


> Nice  Prince...80s sound...yes... miss that 80s sound.... I just do LOL  OK?
> 
> Prince - Uptown (Official Music Video)​


That one says it all about Prince right there!  

That's him in a nutshell right there! Awesome!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

This was shown in 1985.


God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman who sings the song)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*AEIOU (Sometimes Y) - Ebn Ozn*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Keep Your Hands To Yourself - Georgia Satellites*


----------



## whoisit




----------



## konradv

Poison- Every Rose Has Its Thorn


----------



## Natural Citizen

konradv said:


> Poison- Every Rose Has Its Thorn


I've always liked Poison's stuff. I never told my friends, though, because they'd probably kick my ass.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen

Some more Poison...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Rain - The Cult*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dreamhouse - X-mal Deutschland*


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cold Shot - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wait For Fire Burning - Legal Reins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Ain't Seen Nothing Yet - Figures On A Beach*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Underwaterboys - Shriekback*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lost Continent - Comsat Angels*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love's Taboo {extended version} - Cube*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Frontier - Donald Fagen*


----------



## Natural Citizen

Juice...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Won't you take me to...

*Funkytown - Lipps Inc.*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Peaked in 1980...

*Working My Way Back To You - The Spinners*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Peaked at #8 on Billboard in 1980...

*The Second Time Around - Shalamar*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Is It A Crime - Sade*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's Me, Cathy (Follow My Heart) - Hubert Kah*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rush Hour - Jane Wiedlin*


----------



## skye

"Have I Told You Lately" is a hit song written by Northern Irish singer-songwriter Van Morrison and recorded for his 1989 album Avalon Sunset. 1989


----------



## skye

Great Irish music!  with Van Morrison....I like it so much I  love Irish music!!
1988.


----------



## skye

This song that I have posted a million times before..... this  is from 1985 the greatest year ever....with  my favorite Aretha Franklin .....but I've never posted it Acapella...   total gorgeouness.

Good night.


Aretha Franklin Whos Zoomin Who Acapella​


----------



## skye

Came back briefly for this ....the best in my life

Aretha Franklin - Who's Zoomin' Who (Album Version) - 1985​


----------



## skye

Would you like to dance?

with me? 


Rocky Burnette Tired of toein' the line ( Official Music Video )​


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

Teh stalker-ish song.


----------



## The Duke

^ the stalker song goes hand-in-hand with the abuser song.  


Such a sad song.


----------



## Ringo




----------



## Failzero

Tops in Accessible LA Power Pops :  The Beat ( Paul Collins version not the English one ) “ Rock & Roll Girl”  The Plimsouls “ A Million Miles Away “ The Sights “ So Much for Everlasting Love “ 20/20 “ My yellow Pills “  Gary Myrick  “ She talks in Stereo”  Gleaming Spires “ Are you ready for the Sex Girls “


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Boys of Summer - Don Henley*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*All She Wants To Do Is Dance - Don Henley*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hounds of Love - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Experiment IV - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Heat of the Moment - Asia*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Also remasterd in HD...

*Only Time Will Tell - Asia*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Tell Me You Love Me - Night Ranger*


----------



## ThirdTerm




----------



## Natural Citizen

Guess we're bumpin the 80s again? Alright.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Always bump the 80s!

*Still of the Night - Whitesnake*


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## The Duke

Dire Straits, the way it was:


I have this; Uploaded it to Vevo and they canceled my account.


----------



## The Duke

ThirdTerm said:


>




Big hooks, yuge!  

Let's be real: That power ballad shit didn't "make" any rock n' roll bands ever!


----------



## The Duke




----------



## The Duke

Mmm.. Rock and Roll.. me likey! 

Oh! That IS the "Cherry Pie" girl; Well before that came about.
2nd from far right @ 3:40


----------



## basquebromance




----------



## skye

Level 42 - Micro Kid   ​


----------



## skye

Still  in the 80s with  Level 42

1985....a great year

Level 42 - Something About you​


----------

